# Faces of Truth: Prominent People World Wide Say Bad Things About America and 9/11



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 8, 2012)

*Faces of Truth: Prominent & Influential People World Wide Say Disturbing Things About America and 9/11*


*Francesco Cossiga: Italy

Prominent Status Accomplished: President of Italy*







*Quote:* "All of the democratic areas of America and of Europe, with the Italian center-left in the forefront, now know full well that the disastrous attack was planned and executed by the American CIA and Mossad with the help of the Zionist world to falsely incriminate Arabic countries and to persuade the Western Powers to intervene in Iraq and Afghanistan."

*Albert A. Stahel: Switzerland

Prominent Status Accomplished: Professor of Political Science University of Zurich, Internationally recognized expert on military strategy.  *






*Quote:*"Now even the Swiss are saying, "The More We Research, The More We Doubt"."

"Americans have been poorly and one-sidedly informed about 9/11.  First and foremost the SURPRISE Theory the US government was not expecting the attack has been disseminated through every channel.  Now that is taking its toll.  Alternative media have launched a counter-attack, spreading the LIHOP Theory where the US government knew the attack was coming, but Let It Happen On Purpose.  and the MIHOP Theory that the U.S. government planned and executed the attack. Who wins will only be shown in the future.  Distrust of the government is great." 

*George Galloway: Great Britain*

*Prominent Status Accomplished: Member of British Parliament*






*Quote:* "We should call it, this 9/11 Truth Movement, call it a group of people who don't accept the official version.  Well, in that case, I'm one of them because I don't accept the official version"

*Annie Machon: Great Britain

Prominent Status Accomplished: UK Intelligence Officer, International Counter Terrorism*






*Quote:* "It's so obvious there's so much evidence that we at least require a new inquiry into this."

"It's the duty of any thinking citizen to carry on campaigning for a new independent and potentially international inquiry to really get to the bottom of this."

"There's this whole wealth of evidence, strong evidence that directly contradicts the official account and that's why we demand a new inquiry."

"Even the 9/11 Commissioners have said that they were set up to fail. If that's not an indication we need a new inquiry, I don't know what is."

*Andreas von Buelow: Germany

Prominent Status Accomplished: Member of German Parliament, Ministry of Defense Germany,  Minister of Research and Technology Germany*






*Quote:* "This whole behavior of government after 9/11 shows me that there must be these people which brought it about."

"It's a covert operation, a typical covert operation where you have patsies, false flag, where you prepare everything to blame different people from the people which really did the things."

*Horst Ehmke: Germany

Prominent Status Accomplished: Minister of Justice Germany, Minister of Research and Technology Germany*






*Quote:* ""Terrorists could not have carried out such an operation with four hijacked planes without the support of a secret service."

*Eckart Werthebach: Germany

Prominent Status Accomplished: President Germany&#8217;s domestic intelligence service, Senator Germany*






*Quote:* "Such a sophisticated operation would require the "fixed frame" of a state intelligence organization, something not found in a "loose group" of terrorists like the one allegedly led by Mohammed Atta while he studied in Hamburg." 

"Many people would have been involved in the planning of such an operation and the absence of leaks is further indication that the attacks were "state organized actions." 

*Hans-Christian Ströbele: Germany

Prominent Status Accomplished: Member of German Parliament*






*Quote:* "I became concerned about the discrepancies in the account of the events of 9/11.  Many things still remain in the dark and many contradictions are unresolved."

"Theories the U.S. administration and a group of individuals around the President were responsible for planning the attacks, I believe are correct. This is supported by numerous public findings and repeated admissions from Al Qaida leaders."

*Ernst Welteke: Germany

Prominent Status Accomplished: Member of German Parliament, President German Federal Bank*






*Quote:* "Financial investigators had found strong indications of suspicious dealings in gold and oil, as well as unusual movements in airline and insurance shares, in the days before the September 11 attacks in the United States"

"There are ever clearer signs that there were activities on international financial markets that must have been carried out with the necessary expert knowledge."

"There was mounting evidence that people connected to the attacks in New York and Washington sought to profit from the tragedy by engaging in "terrorism insider trading" on European stock and commodity markets."

"There were highly suspicious sales of shares in airlines and insurance companies, along with major trades in gold and oil markets, before Sept. 11 that suggest they were conducted with advance knowledge of the attacks."

"Researchers came across almost irrefutable proof of insider trading."

"What we found makes us sure that people connected to the terrorists must have been trying to profit from this tragedy.''

*Dieter Deiseroth: Germany

Prominent Status Accomplished: Judge Federal Administrative Court Germany, Head of Data Protection Agency Germany*






*Quote:*"Many lawyers, including very well-known experts in international law demanded that the United Nations should furnish an international, independent commission to examine the evidence and determine who was responsible for the terrorist attacks of 9/11."

"It is an investigation of the primary official justification for a war (&#8220;Operation Enduring Freedom&#8221 and for significant changes in the US legal system resulting from the so-called Homeland Security legislation."

"We must insist that if someone accuses Bin Laden of being responsible for the terrorist acts of 9/11, then they must also carry the burden of proving it."

"I state that the official US investigation report leaves a great many unanswered questions about 9/11."

"The alleged or actual proof for the official version of 9/11, stated by the Bush administration, so far has never been examined by an independent court. That was prevented from happening."

*Jochen Scholz: Germany

Prominent Status Accomplished: German Federal Ministry of Defense, *






*Quote:* "The smokescreens which have been put up by the official inquiry committee of the Congress that on this day an unbelievable number of exercises by the Air Force had taken place and so everyone had been confused and not able to tell the difference between real life and exercise.  That is simply incomprehensible for someone with a background in air defense.  Because exercises, with regard to air traffic control and air defense, are always separated from real life in air traffic."

*Ferdinando Imposimato: Italy

Prominent Status Accomplished: Senior Investigative Judge Italy, President Supreme Court Italy*






*Quote:* "Impossible to accept the Bush administration account. 9/11 centered on the participation of internal US forces in the attacks."

"There were multiple objectives for the War: the conquest of the oil resources of the Middle East, the extension of the imperial dominion of the United States and the support to the war industry of America, which spends 450 billions of dollars each year. The same amount as all the rest of the world combined and it all goes to a single entity: the Pentagon." 

"In order to justify this unjust war and its deaths, that still today kills thousands of innocent victims in Iraq and all over the world, with unpredictable effects on international peace, a gigantic conspiracy came into being, that saw the participation of the CIA, the Mossad, The British Service, and of Italy's Military Intelligence and Security Service, of some journalists of the Washington Post and the New York Times, and the main collaborators in the White House and the Pentagon."

*Giulietto Chiesa: Italy

Prominent Status Accomplished: Member of Parliament Italy, Member of Security and Defense Italy*






*Quote:*  "Careful analysis reveals that the official version of 9/11 is not only deficient in dozens of essential points, but in dozens of other points it is demonstrably false."

"The deceit indicates that the alleged suicide bombers did not act alone and that they had powerful allies at various levels of the U.S. establishment: in the institutions responsible for defending the security of the country."

"Faced with so many inexplicable oddities surrounding such a crucial event in our common history, we must ask questions and seek answers.  Many have done just that in the last several years and a huge amount of facts, data analysis, and images has already been collected and placed under the scrutiny of rigorous testing.  They confirmed all the suspicions.  We intend to add our own contribution to this work, aware that peace and democracy are in serious danger until these efforts manage to shed light on who was responsible and in what exact manner the terrorist attacks of September 11 were made."

*Roland Dumas: France

Prominent Status Accomplished: Foreign Minister of France*






*Quote:* "I'll tell you what I think about September 11. I don't believe it." 

"There are many abnormal facts in the official version. Indeed, the official version does not hold up"

*Pierre-Henri Bunel: France

Prominent Status Accomplished: Intelligence Officer France, Expert Explosives and Artillery*






*Quote:* "This image of the impact on the Pentagon is very instructive as to the nature of the explosion, suggests a single engine flying vehicle much smaller in size than an airliner"

"The last photo was produced by the Department of Defense and published on a Navy Web site. In examining it, one can see an almost circular hole topped by a black smudge, This perforation is about seven feet in diameter and is situated in the wall of the third line of buildings working inward from the façade. It is supposed to have been made by the nose of the plane.  That would mean that the nose of the aircraft, a radome of carbon fiber that is far from being armored, would have traversed without destroying them six load-bearing walls of building considered to be rather solid. ... The appearance of the perforation in the wall certainly resembles the effects of anti-concrete hollow charges that I have been able to observe on a number of battlefields."

"This photo, and the effects described in the official version, lead me therefore to think that the detonation that struck the building was that of a high-powered hollow charge used to destroy hardened buildings and carried by an aerial vehicle, a missile."


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 8, 2012)

*Yukihisa Fujita: Japan

Prominent Status Accomplished: Member Parliament Japan, Director Foreign Affairs Defense Japan*






*Quote:* "No official police investigation had been conducted into the deaths of the 24 Japanese citizens who were killed on 9/11." 

"Many people worldwide doubt the official account of 9/11 and much evidence has been collected that contradicts the government's version of 9/11, evidence which can be seen on many websites."


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 8, 2012)

*Jeanette Fitzsimons: New Zealand

Prominent Status Accomplished: Member of Parliament New Zealand, *






*Quote:* "There is so much that does not make sense about the official version of 9/11."


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 8, 2012)

*Ole Gerstrom: Denmark

Prominent Status Accomplished: Member of Parliament Denmark*






*Quote:* "I have studied the events of 9/11 since the very day. The more I get down into the facts, the more obvious it is that this was an inside job. The planning must have taken years. The cover-up is being worked at hard. The significance for our poor planet is enormous. Getting the truth out will change the political climate like we have never seen before."


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 8, 2012)

*Jens Claus Hansen: Denmark

Prominent Status Accomplished: Director of Political Science Danish Defense Academy, Commander Royal Danish Navy*






*Quote:* "Additional bombs must have been placed inside the WTC towers otherwise they would not have collapsed as they actually did."


----------



## daveman (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 8, 2012)

*Mat Herben: Netherlands

Prominent Status Accomplished: Member of Parliament Netherlands,   Vice Chairman of the Standing Committee for Defense Netherlands*






*Quote:* It has been insufficiently shown that what happened at the Pentagon is really the same as what happened at the WTC." 

"A complete plane cannot evaporate."

"How can it be possible that there is no wreckage of the wings of the plane."


----------



## daveman (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for proving that there are stupid people all over the world.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 8, 2012)

*Leonid Ivashov: Russia

Prominent Status Accomplished: General Russia Armed Forces, Chief Soviet Union's Ministry of Defense *






*Quote:* "Only secret services and their current chiefs have the ability to plan, organize and conduct an operation of such magnitude."

"Osama bin Laden and Al Qaeda cannot be the organizers nor the performers of the September 11 attacks. They do not have the necessary organization, resources or leaders."


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 8, 2012)

daveman said:


> Thanks for proving that there are stupid people all over the world.



Look in the mirror and you would see one of them...


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 8, 2012)

*Petr Hajek: Czech Republic

Prominent Status Accomplished: Senior Aide President Czech Republic*






*Quote:* "Realistic the possibility that the September 11, 2001 terrorist attacks on the USA were organised by U.S. secret services, not Islamist radicals."

"There exists a real possibility that September 11 was really organised by U.S. secret services." 

"The layer of media manipulation that surrounds September 11 is huge."


----------



## daveman (Apr 8, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for proving that there are stupid people all over the world.
> ...


Why?  You standing behind me?  Get the hell out of my bathroom, you damn pervert!


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 8, 2012)

*Mohamed Hassanein Heikal: Egypt

Prominent Status Accomplished: Foreign Minister of Egypt*






*Quote:* "Bin Laden has been under surveillance for years: every telephone call was monitored and al-Qaida has been penetrated by American intelligence, Pakistani intelligence, Saudi intelligence, Egyptian intelligence. They could not have kept secret an operation that required such a degree of organisation and sophistication."


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 8, 2012)

daveman said:


> x0Maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Have to admit that was a good comeback...lol


----------



## Liability (Apr 8, 2012)

Coming up:

MORE of NAME THAT FALLACY!

MaxiPad, you still suck at this.


----------



## American Horse (Apr 8, 2012)

If the George Galloway is a representative sample of the rest of that crowd then that is a convention of hacks looking to undermine America's credibility as a society worth emulating.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 8, 2012)

American Horse said:


> If the George Galloway is a representative sample of the rest of that crowd then that is a convention of hacks looking to undermine America's credibility as a society worth emulating.



There are many, many prominent people world wide going around saying bad things about your beloved country...

Even these ladies are intelligent enough to see the many indisputable facts and information that directly contradicts the "official story" spoonfed to mass media before either tower even fell. That in istself shows the "official investigation" was done before 9/11 even bagan.


----------



## American Horse (Apr 8, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > If the George Galloway is a representative sample of the rest of that crowd then that is a convention of hacks looking to undermine America's credibility as a society worth emulating.
> ...


My beloved country, and not yours? That explains a lot...


----------



## Liability (Apr 8, 2012)

Zzzzzzzzzz

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

*ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZz*


----------



## rdean (Apr 8, 2012)

9/11 conspiracies are on the same level as Obama birth certificate conspiracies.  It's why they are called "conspiracies", a word that starts with "con".


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 8, 2012)

American Horse said:


> x0Maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > American Horse said:
> ...



I love the people of my country...I don't like the direction this country is headed.

I'm stuck with it for better or for worse.

Would like to see the many disturbing descrepencies independently investigated...that would help me love my country.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 8, 2012)

rdean said:


> 9/11 conspiracies are on the same level as Obama birth certificate conspiracies.  It's why they are called "conspiracies", a word that starts with "con".



Not even close...9/11 conspiracy has countless prominent people agreeing with it and promoting it world wide


----------



## Capstone (Apr 9, 2012)

daveman said:


> Thanks for proving that there are stupid people all over the world.



Sort of vindicates Kentucky a little bit, doesn't it...


----------



## sparky (Apr 9, 2012)

The reality is, wheather one is a 'truther' or not, America had the sympathys of _all _these nay sayers after the attack

politically, we squandered that with our own arrogant jingoism

~S~


----------



## Capstone (Apr 9, 2012)

Liability said:


> MORE of NAME THAT FALLACY!



If any more of the usual suspects decide to head their ugly rears, I'd expect a healthy dose of _Argumentum ad Hominem_ and an army of strawmen to follow.


----------



## Liability (Apr 9, 2012)

sparky said:


> The reality is, wheather one is a 'truther' or not, America had the sympathys of _all _these nay sayers after the attack
> 
> politically, we squandered that with our own arrogant jingoism
> 
> ~S~



No.  That's not "reality."  That's just typically rancid hyper partisan opinion.

But worse, it's entirely irrelevant to the subject matter.

Well done.   You dope.


----------



## Capstone (Apr 9, 2012)

sparky said:


> The reality is, wheather one is a 'truther' or not, America had the sympathys of _all _these nay sayers after the attack
> 
> politically, we squandered that with our own arrogant jingoism



Not sure which "we" you're talking about there, but those who deceptively whipped the masses into a frenzy in the aftermath of 9/11/01 ...most certainly _didn't_ squander the opportunities  presented. Rest assured, the false wave of patriotism that seemingly swept across the country unquestionably served its intended purpose.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 9, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> American Horse said:
> 
> 
> > x0Maximilian0x said:
> ...



We've talked it over.  We can get by fine without you sock boy.  Please fuck off and die.


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 9, 2012)

I know I sure lie awake at night worried about what some obscure parliamentarians in other countries think of us.

Oh wait, no I don't.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 9, 2012)

candycorn said:


> x0Maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > American Horse said:
> ...



*Here are some writings on Stages of Denial...see where you fit in...*

The Five Stages of Denial

The "Five Stages of Denial" may be considered the components of the psychological process by which people deal with unfortunate or unpleasant circumstances.

&#8226; Stage 1, Reality Warping:
&#8226; Stage 2, Anger:
&#8226; Stage 3, Bargaining:
&#8226; Stage 4, Depression:
&#8226; Stage 5, Acceptance:


I'm going to say you're at about Stage 2...


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 9, 2012)

Liability said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > The reality is, wheather one is a 'truther' or not, America had the sympathys of _all _these nay sayers after the attack
> ...



Here is a common occurance in human thought process that fits you and a few others well...clear and distinct mannerisms by you and a few others...

*Denial *(also called abnegation) is a defense mechanism postulated by Sigmund Freud, in which a person is faced with a fact that is too uncomfortable to accept and rejects it instead, insisting that it is not true despite what may be overwhelming evidence. The subject may use:

*simple denial: *deny the reality of the unpleasant fact altogether

*minimisation: *admit the fact but deny its seriousness (a combination of denial and rationalization)

*projection: *admit both the fact and seriousness but deny responsibility

Denial - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 9, 2012)

*Glen Stanish: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Commercial airline pilot for American Airlines, ATA, TWA, and Continental.*







*Quote:* "I most certainly and honestly believe, that sometime in the near future, it will become common knowledge that the events of 9/11 were an "inside job" designed, engineered and committed by a very large and "in control" rogue element within our United States federal government, used as a false cause, a pretext, a lie, to invade two natural resource rich foreign countries, to further pursue and expand an empire, to change the borders of the Middle East countries, and as part of the war on terror, or more appropriately, the war on freedom, was used to frighten the American people so they would allow the infringement of their civil liberties and constitutional rights, to allow for closer monitoring and further oppression."


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 9, 2012)

*John Lear: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Commercial airline pilot with over 19,000+ total hours flown in over 100 different types of planes for 10 different airlines in 60 different countries around the world. *






*Quote:* "Well, you know, five minutes after it happened, I knew that it was a scam. ... No Boeing 757 ever crashed into the Pentagon.  No Boeing 757 ever crashed at Shanksville. ... And no Arab hijacker, ever in a million years, ever flew into the World Trade Center.  And if you got 30 minutes I'll tell you exactly why he couldn't do it the first time.  Now, I'd have trouble doing it the first time."


"People ask, you know, why do I think that 9/11 was a scam.  They say, "Why would the government do that?" And I said, there's three basic reasons.  Number 1; they wanted to take away all our liberties and they had to pose a threat to do that.  Number 2; they wanted a reason to go into Afghanistan. ...  Then the third thing was we had to have a pretext for going into Iraq."


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> *Faces of Truth: Prominent & Influential People World Wide Say Disturbing Things About America and 9/11*
> 
> 
> WALL OF TEXT .......WALL OF TEXT..........THE WALL OF TEXT DESTRUCTION PROTOCOL
> ...


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 9, 2012)

*Russ Wittenberg: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Commercial pilot.  Flew for Pan Am and United Airlines for 35 years.  Aircraft flown: Boeing 707, 720, 727, 737, 747, 757, 767, and 777.  30,000+ total hours flown.  Had previously flown the actual two United Airlines aircraft that were hijacked on 9/11 (Flight 93, which impacted in Pennsylvania, and Flight 175, the second plane to hit the WTC).  Captain U.S. Air Force flew over 100 combat missions*






*Quote:* "I flew the two actual aircraft which were involved in 9/11; the Flight number 175 and Flight 93, the 757 that allegedly went down in Shanksville and Flight 175 is the aircraft that's alleged to have hit the South Tower. I don't believe it's possible for, like I said, for a terrorist, a so-called terrorist to train on a [Cessna] 172, then jump in a cockpit of a 757-767 class cockpit, and vertical navigate the aircraft, lateral navigate the aircraft, and fly the airplane at speeds exceeding it's design limit speed by well over 100 knots, make high-speed high-banked turns, exceeding -- pulling probably 5, 6, 7 G's.  And the aircraft would literally fall out of the sky.  I couldn't do it and I'm absolutely positive they couldn't do it."  

"For a guy to just jump into the cockpit and fly like an ace is impossible - there is not one chance in a thousand. When I made the jump from Boeing 727's to the highly sophisticated computerized characteristics of the 737's through 767's it took me considerable time to feel comfortable flying."


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 9, 2012)

daws101 said:


> x0Maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > *Faces of Truth: Prominent & Influential People World Wide Say Disturbing Things About America and 9/11*
> ...


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 9, 2012)

*Ralph Kolstad: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Commercial airline captain with 27 years experience.  Aircraft flown: Boeing 727, 757 and 767, McDonnell Douglas MD-80, and Fokker F-100.  Retired fighter pilot.  Former Air Combat Instructor, U.S. Navy Fighter Weapons School (Topgun).  20-year Navy career.  Aircraft flown: McDonnell Douglas F-4 Phantom, Douglas A-4 Skyhawk, and Grumman F-14 Tomcat.  23,000+ total hours flown. Commander U.S. Navy  *






*Quote:* "I started questioning the Sept 11, 2001 story only days after the event.  It just didn't make any sense to me.  How could a steel and concrete building collapse after being hit by a Boeing 767?  Didn't the engineers design it to withstand a direct hit from a Boeing 707, approximately the same size and weight of the 767?  The evidence just didn't add up."

"At the Pentagon, the pilot of the Boeing 757 did quite a feat of flying.  I have 6,000 hours of flight time in Boeing 757s and 767s and could not have flown it the way the flight path was described." 

"I was also a Navy fighter pilot and Air Combat Instructor, U.S. Navy Fighter Weapons School and have experience flying low altitude, high speed aircraft.  I could not have done what these beginners did.  Something stinks to high heaven!"


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 9, 2012)

*Jeff Latas: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Aerospace engineer, President, U.S. Air Force Accident Investigation Board, Currently Captain at a major airline,  Awarded Distinguish Flying Cross for Heroism, four Air Medals, four Meritorious Service Medals, and nine Aerial Achievement Medals, Lt. Col. U.S. Air Force *






*Quote:* "After I did my own analysis of it, it's obvious that there's discrepancies between the two stories;  between the 9/11 Commission and the flight data recorder information.  And I think that's where we really need to focus a lot of our attention to get the help that we need in order to put pressure on government agencies to actually do a real investigation of 9/11.  And not just from a security standpoint, but from even an aviation standpoint, like any accident investigation would actually help the aviators out by finding reasons for things happening."

"The things that really got my attention were the amount of descent rate that you had to have at the end of the flight, of Flight 77, that  would have made it practically impossible to hit the light poles.  Essentially it would have been too high at that point to the point of impact where the main body of the airplane was hitting between the first and second floor of the Pentagon."

"You know, I'd ride my bike to the Pentagon.  So, you know I'm a little bit familiar with that area.  [ Lt. Col. Latas served as a Weapons Requirement Officer at the Pentagon.]  But, you know, that kind of descent rate it would have been impossible essentially for the results that we see physically from what the flight data recorder was recording.  Like I say, that's an area that I think deserves explanation."


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 9, 2012)

*Ted Muga: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Pan-Am commercial airline pilot. Boeing 707 and 727.  7,500 total commercial hours flown. Grumman E-1 Tracer and E-2 Hawkeye.  3,800 total military hours flown. Commander U.S. Navy*






*Quote:* "The maneuver at the Pentagon was just a tight spiral coming down out of 7,000 feet.  And a commercial aircraft, are very, very, very difficult.  And it would take considerable training.  In other words, commercial aircraft are designed for a particular purpose and that is for comfort and for passengers and it's not for military maneuvers. It takes some very, very talented pilots to do that."

"When a commercial airplane gets that high, it gets very, very close to getting into what you refer to as a speed high-speed stall.  And a high-speed stall can be very, very violent on a commercial-type aircraft and you never want to get into that situation.  I just can't imagine an amateur even being able to come close to performing a maneuver of that nature."   

"And as far as hijacking the airplanes, once again getting back to the nature of pilots and airplanes, there is no way that a pilot would give up an airplane to hijackers."

"I mean, hell, a guy doesn't give up a TV remote control much less a complicated 757.  And so to think that pilots would allow a plane to be taken over by a couple of 5 foot 7, 150 pound guys with a one-inch blade boxcutter is ridiculous." 

"And also in all four planes, if you remember, none of the planes ever switched on their transponder to the hijack code.  There's a very, very simple code that you put in if you suspect that your plane is being hijacked.  It takes literally just a split-second for you to put your hand down on the center console and flip it over.  And not one of the four planes ever transponded a hijack code, which is most, most unusual."

"Commercial airplanes are very, very complex pieces of machines.  And they're designed for two pilots up there, not just two amateur pilots, but two qualified commercial pilots up there.  And to think that you're going to get an amateur up into the cockpit and fly, much less navigate, it to a designated target, the probability is so low, that it's bordering on impossible."


----------



## daws101 (Apr 9, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > x0Maximilian0x said:
> ...


----------



## Liability (Apr 9, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > sparky said:
> ...



Damn, you are one boring one-note troll, bitch.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 9, 2012)

daws101 said:


> x0Maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daveman (Apr 9, 2012)

Capstone said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for proving that there are stupid people all over the world.
> ...


Kentuckians know bullshit when they see it.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 10, 2012)

daveman said:


> Thanks for proving that there are stupid people all over the world.


Thanks for proving why they think Americans like you are stupid.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > x0Maximilian0x said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for proving that there are stupid people all over the world.
> ...


MR.jones proves again  his massive stupidity!


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 10, 2012)

*Sharon Stone: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Movie Actress over 40 Films, Golden Globe, Emmy Award, Movie Producer, Writer, *















*Quote:* "I have never believed the story of the destruction of the Twin Towers on 9/11."

 "I think it`s those who stand up and say their beliefs and challenge them in the face of authority that allows people to investigate and look for, look at what`s happening. I think you have to be brave enough to say how you feel and stand in the face of authority and say it."


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 10, 2012)

Sharon Stone?    

Well that tears it.  I'm convinced.  I mean, how could Miss Crawford County be wrong about _anything_?


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 10, 2012)

*Christine Ebersole: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Actress, Tony Award, Daytime soap opera series, Feature Films, Broadway*














*Quote:* "I dont think people really want to really take in the reality that our government could do us harm. I think that's the thing.  It's really just a matter of taking in that reality.  I think we want to look at our government as sort of like a benevolent father thats going to take care of us and be kind to us and treat us well and I think its just too much for people to even conceptualize and I'm sure thats what happened to people in Nazi Germany."


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 10, 2012)

*Daniel Sunjata: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Actor, Film, Television, Theater*














*Quote:* "I would like to respond to the question, How could a small group within our military and government have been complicit in the terrible events of 9/11 without the entire government being aware of it?" 

"My response is that the whole government would not have to be in on the alleged conspiracy for the following reason; our government is a hierarchy in which compartmentalization of knowledge is a given.  As suggested by the symbol of the pyramid, the tier below does not necessarily know everything that the tier above knows, and the tiers above that are privy to even more sensitive and "classified" intelligence and so on.  Even within common tiers you see this compartmentalization where "the left hand knows not what the right hand is doing." 

"Sounds dark and conspiratorial but that's the fact.  In fact it is the official excuse given by the establishment for how such a thing as 9/11 could have happened on their watch.  It is therefore quite possible (even probable) that an operation of this magnitude could be carried out without the willful participation of the entire government."


----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> *Sharon Stone: United States
> 
> Prominent Status Accomplished: Movie Actress over 40 Films, Golden Globe, Emmy Award, Movie Producer, Writer, *
> 
> ...


bhahahahahahahahahahahahah!


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 10, 2012)

*Michelle Phillips: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Actress, Recording Artist, Golden Globe Award-nominated actress.  Member of The Mamas and the Papas Band, Rock and Roll Hall*














*Quote:* "I have so many questions now that I have actually seen and know details about 9/11 that just don't add up at all to the Commission report"

"I think that what's really difficult is for American people to wrap their minds around the fact it is possible that our government had something to do with this attack."


----------



## Colin (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 10, 2012)

*Janeane Garofalo: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Comedienne,  Two-time Emmy Award-nominated Actress, Writer, Talk Show Host*














*Quote:* "9/11 was an inside job!!  I have come to this conclusion about that."

"I think all Air America phone-in callers should open by saying, 9/11 was an inside job.  We can all agree on that, then get on with their specific question or comment.  We should re-condition the listening audience to accept the Truth about 9/11 as the gospel."


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 10, 2012)

Colin said:


>



Thanks for the warning...we will avoid your zone...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 10, 2012)

*Gina Belafonte: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Actress, Producer, Artist, Teacher, Board of Directors Amer-I-Can Foundation, Daughter of actor Harry Belafonte *














*Quote:* "I'm connected to 9/11TruthLA and to Lynn Pentz and Kathleen Rosenblatt (co-founders) who asked me to participate this afternoon.  And though I did not lose a close family member in 9/11, one of my best friends did lose someone very, very dear to them and to this day it has affected their family quite deeply with a lot of emotional stress.  And there is no picture op that is going to take care of the wounds that so many of us feel around the issues of 9/11."


"I hope that people will continue to reach out into their communities and educate them about the truth and that people will never be discouraged in finding that truth, no mater how many walls they come up against, no matter how many barricades they come up against.  People will always try to stop you especially when you're getting to a deeper truth."


----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> *Gina Belafonte: United States
> 
> Prominent Status Accomplished: Actress, Producer, Artist, Teacher, Board of Directors Amer-I-Can Foundation, Daughter of actor Harry Belafonte *
> 
> ...


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 10, 2012)

daws101 said:


> http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207/Dawson][/quote]
> 
> Looks like you're keeping at your job...LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 10, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207/Dawson][/quote]
> ...


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 10, 2012)

*Lana Wood: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Actress, Producer. Author, Sister of actress Natalie Wood*















*Quote:* "You know, diamonds may be forever but in the last few years, I, like you, have learned that democracies are not forever unless we all do our part to keep our democracy safe.  And that is why I'm urging all of you to participate in the Week of Truth, The Shell Game buy-in for 9/11 Truth, when thousands of us across America will be buying multiple copies of the explosive new historical novel by Steve Alten.  The Shell Game is a cautionary tale about the next 9/11, an event already in the planning stages that will lead us into a war in Iran.  Read the book and awaken to the fact that we as a nation have been lied to about the events of September 11th, 2001."


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 10, 2012)

*Heather Thomas: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished:  Actress, Screenwriter, Author, Political Activist *














*Quote:*  "This was all staged in order to take the oil leases"

 "I'm going to go this far: There was no fuselage at the Pentagon.  There was none that you could check out.  They said it vaporized, and yet they produced bodies saying that they didn't vaporize.  You can vaporize a two-ton engine?  I don't think so.  And a lot people say they closed the Twin Towers for weekends on end (directly before 9/11) and wouldn't even let the security people in there (because they were setting it up for demolition.)  You can listen to this stuff, the knowledge is out there.  You can see the pictures of the Pentagon.  It's a solid hole.  No airplane does damage like that.  It was a bomb.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 10, 2012)

*Lella Costa: Italy

Promintent Status Accomplished: Actress, Writer, Theater Monologue Performance, Radio *














*Quote:* "As far as 9/11 is concerned, some of the situations we have been told are not only unlikely but also grotesque.  They sound like a General's bullshit, who is normally capable of very crooked inventions."

"I have used the unlikely explanations given by the US Government on some events as material for four of my shows; they are sometimes really an insult to people's intelligence."


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 10, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207/Dawson][/quote]
> ...


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 10, 2012)

*Roseanne Barr: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Actress, Emmy Award, Golden Globe, Six People's Choice Awards, Comedienne, Three American Comedy Awards, Writer, Director, Producer, Television talk show host, Radio talk show host, Kids Choice Award, GLAAD Media Award,  TV Land Innovator Award, Television Shows  *














*Quote:* "I say bush did it."


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 10, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> x0Maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 10, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > x0Maximilian0x said:
> ...


Yep, no proof.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 10, 2012)

*Dick Gregory: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Actor, Comedian, Writer, Social Activist,  Nationally prominent comedian for over 40 years, In the top 100 Greatest Standups of all time,  U.S. Army veteran
*














*Quote:* "One thing I know is that the official government story of those events, as well as what took place that day at the Pentagon, is just that, a story. This story is not the truth, but far from it."


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 10, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> x0Maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



You wouldn't know proof if it was shoved up your ***


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 10, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > x0Maximilian0x said:
> ...


Try me, faggot.

Prove I'm a paid poster.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 10, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> x0Maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



Couldn't care less if you were or weren't.

Fact of the matter is there are a few on every message board spending as much time derailing intelligent discussion on 9/11 threads as most people do at their full time jobs...


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 10, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > x0Maximilian0x said:
> ...


Names and proof of same.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 10, 2012)

Damn, some prominent people all over the world are really stupid.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 10, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > x0Maximilian0x said:
> ...


Total bullshit statement with nothing to back it up. And you idiots will call ANYONE that disagrees with you a "paid agent troll". Fucking morons.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 10, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> x0Maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...


Well, CJ, you're nicer than me. I get sick of these idiots always accusing anyone who disagrees with them as working for the government. Eots, Rimjob, Paulitician, Rdean, Wash, etc. And anyone who posts celebrities as proof of ANYTHING is legally brain dead.


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 11, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > x0Maximilian0x said:
> ...


I knew he hit rock bottom when he posted actors to bolster his point.

Sharon Stone lied about her IQ and being in Mensa.  Yeah, she's definitely an authority on 9/11.


----------



## Colin (Apr 11, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207/Dawson][/quote]
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

daveman said:


>



thanks for admitting you cant counter it that high prominent distingused  people  dont accet the governments fairy tales either and that you need to change your user name to DUNCEMAN.Just because YOU dont care dunce,that doesnt mean others here dont.

oh and thanks for showing that you could care less that if family members of your were working there and got killed there,that you could care less about the government lying about who was behind the attacks.congrats.


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 11, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Distingused [_sic_] people like Roseanne Barr.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

what I just said to dunceman cracker kid,applies to you as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for proving that there are stupid people all over the world.
> ...


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 11, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> what I just said to dunceman cracker kid,applies to you as well.


Must make you feel like a real big boy to stand on the corpses of the dead to promote your little conspiracy bullshit.

Why are you such a failure at life, rimjob?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

rdean said:


> 9/11 conspiracies are on the same level as Obama birth certificate conspiracies.  It's why they are called "conspiracies", a word that starts with "con".



yeah it is on the same level as in undeniable evidence that just like obama is a citizen of kenya,9/11 was also an inside job.


here is the biggest CON of them all in this link below.

http://proliberty.com/observer/20030811.htm


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

I see the cracker kid troll afraid of the truth is out in full force  now.


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 11, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> I see the cracker kid troll afraid of the truth is out in full force  now.


So are you up to the challenge of posting the names and the proof for your assertion that people are being paid to post here, fuckface?  Or are you going to puss out as usual?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 conspiracies are on the same level as Obama birth certificate conspiracies.  It's why they are called "conspiracies", a word that starts with "con".
> ...



some people like him like to live in a fairy tale land and fool themselves.it makes them feel better believing the myth we are a free country.


----------



## eots (Apr 11, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



*Rosanne who ??*

*Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech).   Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical *Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.
Member: Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth Association Statement: 

"Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned. 

*They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official investigations have really been cover-up operations. 
*
Thus far, however, there has been no response from political leaders in Washington or, for that matter, in other capitals around the world. Our organization, Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth, has been formed to help bring about such a response. 

We believe that the truth about 9/11 needs to be exposed now---not in 50 years as a footnote in the history books---so the policies that have been based on the Bush-Cheney administrations interpretation of the 9/11 attacks can be changed. 

We are, therefore, calling for a new, independent investigation of 9/11 that takes account of evidence that has been documented by independent researchers but thus far ignored by governments and the mainstream media."


Video 9/11/04: "A lot of these pieces of information, taken together, prove that the official story, the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is a bunch of hogwash.  Its impossible.  Theres a second group of facts having to do with the cover up.  Taken together these things prove that high levels of our government dont want us to know what happened and whos responsible. 

Who gained from 9/11?  Who covered up crucial information about 9/11?  And who put out the patently false stories about 9/11 in the first place?  When you take those three things together, I think the case is pretty clear that its highly placed individuals in the administration with all roads passing through Dick Cheney. 

I think the very kindest thing that we can say about George W. Bush and all the people in the U.S. Government that have been involved in this massive cover-up, the very kindest thing we can say is that they were aware of impending attacks and let them happen.  *Now some people will say thats much too kind, however even that is high treason and conspiracy to commit murder." * http://video.go


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11:     
"We want truthful answers to question.   As Americans of conscience, we ask for four things:An immediate investigation by New York Attorney General Eliot Spitzer
Immediate investigation in Congressional Hearings.
Media attention to scrutinize and investigate the evidence.
The formation of a truly independent citizens-based inquiry.

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

Capstone said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> > The reality is, wheather one is a 'truther' or not, America had the sympathys of _all _these nay sayers after the attack
> ...



yep.so very true.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > x0Maximilian0x said:
> ...



that definetely describes these Bush dupes that come here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> *Ted Muga: United States
> 
> Prominent Status Accomplished: Pan-Am commercial airline pilot. Boeing 707 and 727.  7,500 total commercial hours flown. Grumman E-1 Tracer and E-2 Hawkeye.  3,800 total military hours flown. Commander U.S. Navy*
> 
> ...




your making wayyyyyyyyyyy too much since for these trolls to comprehend.
stop it,you will over load their brain with way too much logic and common sense.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

Colin said:


>



yeah its too much logic and common sense for you to comprehend,no wonder your having a brainfart.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x207/Dawson][/quote]
> ...


----------



## candycorn (Apr 11, 2012)

daws101 said:


> x0Maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## Colin (Apr 11, 2012)

How hilarious to read the conspiracy babble from the usual pedlars of myth and fairy tale. Do you think they participate in shape-shifting in their spare moments?

But anyway, thanks for the laughs. You guys should consider a career in standup. You'd have them rolling in the aisles!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

ah the biggest agent troll of them cc l here to shit all over the floor.


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 11, 2012)

eots said:


> *They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official investigations have really been cover-up operations.*


Beyond all reasonable doubt?  Not quite.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

Colin said:


> How hilarious to read the conspiracy babble from the usual pedlars of myth and fairy tale. Do you think they participate in shape-shifting in their spare moments?
> 
> But anyway, thanks for the laughs. You guys should consider a career in standup. You'd have them rolling in the aisles!



you Bush ass kissers are the ones that give laughs and should consider a career in standup.you guys are the ones that would have grade school graduates rolling in the aisles of ignoring the laws of physics that scientists have gone by for thousands of years with YOUR babbles you have here.

You would have them laughing like crazy the way you worship these  facts of these two links here below like you do.

http://proliberty.com/observer/20030811.htm

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...911-conspiracy-theory-in-under-5-minutes.html


----------



## Colin (Apr 11, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > How hilarious to read the conspiracy babble from the usual pedlars of myth and fairy tale. Do you think they participate in shape-shifting in their spare moments?
> ...



Bush ass kisser? Really?  Neither bright nor observant, are you. But please do continue. I'm busting a blood vessel with laughter.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

Colin said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Colin said:
> ...



ahh so the chicken ass coward like all bush dupes changes the subject and wont look at those links,how convient.no suprise,thats typical of a 9/11 deniar.and yes,you are kissing the asses of the bush administration by defending their fairy tales.keep living in denial about that,they love you for that.


----------



## Colin (Apr 11, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Why would i want to look at a whackjob link provided by a whackjob, whackjob? Hans Christian Anderson is far more rewarding.


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 11, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > I see the cracker kid troll afraid of the truth is out in full force  now.
> ...


That's what I figured.


----------



## Liability (Apr 11, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



He has no choice but to puss out as always.  He is what he is.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 11, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> x0Maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > *Ted Muga: United States
> ...



Yes he brings up excellent points....all the prominent people have compelling statements with excellent points.

The anti-truths or falsers just can't take it...it definately shows they are rattled when their inferior minds are only capable of lashing  out insults instead of comprehending and engaging in itellectual discussion.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> x0Maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

slackjawed said:


> Damn, some prominent people all over the world are really stupid.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I've spent most of my adult life in showbiz.
and actors are the most superstitious, gullible, bunch of people you'll ever meet.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

eots said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


his OPINION HAS NO MORE WEIGHT THEN ROSEANN'S.
TO BE ACCURATE, A LOT LESS BECAUSE SHE'S A CELEBRITY.
BOTH ARE TALKING OUT THEIR ASS'S


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

candycorn said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > x0Maximilian0x said:
> ...


thanks for noticing that MAX cherry picked my post!


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 11, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> Yes he brings up excellent points....all the prominent people have compelling statements with excellent points.
> 
> The anti-truths or falsers just can't take it...it *definately* shows they are rattled when their inferior minds are only capable of lashing  out insults instead of comprehending and engaging in *itellectual* discussion.


I know.  We government posters just have such a hard time with that whole "itellectual" discussion thingy.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 11, 2012)

*9/11 Disturbing and Indisputable Facts:*

While learning the indisputable and disturbing facts below...ask yourself if you are experiencing any of the common thought process reactions explained here by Sigmund Freud...

*Denial *(also called abnegation) is a defense mechanism postulated by Sigmund Freud, in which a person is faced with a fact that is too uncomfortable to accept and rejects it instead, insisting that it is not true despite what may be overwhelming evidence. 

The subject may use:
*simple denial: *deny the reality of the unpleasant fact altogether
*minimisation: *admit the fact but deny its seriousness (a combination of denial and rationalization)
*projection: *admit both the fact and seriousness but deny responsibility
Denial - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

-------

The "official story" was spoonfed to mass media before either tower even fell. That in istself shows the "official investigation" was done before 9/11 even bagan.

Only 33 minutes after the second tower got hit, and before either tower even fell, was the elaborately written "official story" being aired on who's responsible...was this elaborately written news cast "official story" prewritten before the attacks...

How about the "official investigation" before the elaborately written "official story"...was the "official investigation" done before 9/11 even occured...

I think the answer is quite clear.

-------

Remember the Anthrax attacks which just happen to occur right after 9/11 and targeted Media and Senate...

The white house staff began taking the anti-biotic for anthrax *BEFORE* the first anthrax attack even occured...

-------

This documentary shows Jerome Hauer being interviewed on 9/11...just happened to be interviewed...let's see who he really is... 

It was Jerome Hauer who advised the White House staff to start taking CIPRO,  the anti-biotic effective against Anthrax, *BEFORE* the first anthrax attack even occured... 

Jerome Hauer was Commissioner for Office of Emergency Management located in Building 7 or World Trade Center 7...

Jerome Hauer was Bush Administration Insider...

The Office of Emergency Management was located on the 23rd floor of Building 7, or World Trade Center 7 and was also where the Office of Counter Terrorism was...

World Trade Center 7 or Building 7 underwent strange and odd construction renovations just before 9/11...

Some of the strange and odd construction renovations in Building 7  consisted of where only the 23rd floor was reinforced with its floors, walls, windows all being strengthened making it some type of tree fort or sky bunker within sight of the World Trade Center twin towers...

Just before 9/11 it was slipped into the news that a Boeing Passenger Plane was successfully tested, flown with remote control...

This remote control technology of Boeing Passenger Planes was developed for someone in Office of Counter Terrorism to be able to take over a Boeing Passenger Plane, by remote control flying, if it was to be hijacked by terrorists...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVFZu97fWbU&feature=related]9 11 THE BIG CLUE EVERYONE MISSED - YouTube[/ame]

-------

Both the Twin Towers or World Trade Centers 1 & 2 underwent many months of construction renovations before 9/11 and up to the very day of 9/11...

Some of the construction renovations in WTC 1, WTC 2 were in and around the elevator shafts... where all the vertical support columns were located that ran from bedrock to the top floor...

The World Trade Centers even underwent construction renovations directly on the vertical support columns that happened to fail on 9/11...

The construction company that did the many months of construction renovations on the WTC Buildings, some of which were on the vertical support columns that ran from bedrock to the top floor, just happen to of had its CEO appointed by President Bush to the Commission White House Fellows...

The Pentagon too underwent construction renovations before 9/11 and up to the very day of 9/11...

The construction renovations on the Pentagon happened to be exactly on the section of the building involved on 9/11... 

The part of the Pentagon involved on 9/11 also just happened to be the only part of the building reinforced for a possible impact...

-------

The many *vertical* support columns in the World Trade Center buildings, that ran from bedrock to the top floor, were fastened and welded together all the way up...

Not going to get into exactly what type of wireless technology may have been used or exactly whay type of developed explosives may have been used...but...

All these *VERTICAL* support columns somehow removed themselves fast enough *ALL THE WAY DOWN* so that if a bowling ball were dropped right beside the top floor at the same time...the top floor still hit the ground almost as fast as the bowling ball would even though the top floor had to work its way *ALL THE WAY DOWN* through these many *VERTICAL* support columns that ran from bedrock to the top floor...

-------

There were Israeli Mossad proven to be working in and around the World Trade Center buildings...

There were many Israeli Mossad spies arrested during 9/11 time frame...

Some of the Israeli Mossad spies were proven to be active in the Israeli military and explosive experts...

There were Israeli Mossad even arrested on the very day of 9/11 with evidence of explosives, etc that were held in jail, only to be released by the top of the pyramid scheme...

There were even Israeli Mossad dressed like and posing as Muslims, dancing and taking pictures,  that were arrested on 9/11, only to be released by the top of the pyramid scheme...

-------

If you did not experience any of the symptoms of Denial explained by Sigmund Freud at the top of this page, then ask yourself if this fits you at the bottom of this page...

-------

Israel Hires Internet Soldiers to Penetrate American Forums, Chatrooms : Deadline Live With Jack Blood

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYedTmaHt1A&feature=player_embedded]provocateurs,shills and disinfo agents - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> *9/11 Disturbing and Indisputable Facts:*
> 
> WALL OF TEXT ALERT--------WALL OF TEXT ALERT-------WALL OF TEXT ALERT--------
> 
> ...


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 11, 2012)

*Harry G. Robinson, III: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: President of two major national architectural organizations, Professor and Dean Emeritus School of Architecture and Design Howard University, National Architectural Accrediting Board, National Council of Architectural Registration Boards, American Institute of Architects College of Fellows, Awarded the highest honor bestowed by the Washington Chapter of the American Institute Architects, Awarded the District of Columbia Council of Engineering and Architecture Societies Architect of the Year Award, Principal TRG Consulting Global  Architecture Urban Design Planning Project Strategies, Veteran U.S. Army, Awarded the Bronze Star for Bravery and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam*






*Quote:* "The collapse was too symmetrical to have been eccentrically generated. The destruction was symmetrically initiated to cause the buildings to implode as they did."


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> *9/11 Disturbing and Indisputable Facts:*
> 
> While learning the indisputable and disturbing facts below...ask yourself if you are experiencing any of the common thought process reactions explained here by Sigmund Freud...
> 
> ...


link?


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> *Harry G. Robinson, III: United States
> 
> Prominent Status Accomplished: President of two major national architectural organizations, Professor and Dean Emeritus School of Architecture and Design Howard University, National Architectural Accrediting Board, National Council of Architectural Registration Boards, American Institute of Architects College of Fellows, Awarded the highest honor bestowed by the Washington Chapter of the American Institute Architects, Awarded the District of Columbia Council of Engineering and Architecture Societies Architect of the Year Award, Principal TRG Consulting Global  Architecture Urban Design Planning Project Strategies, Veteran U.S. Army, Awarded the Bronze Star for Bravery and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam*
> 
> ...


link?


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 11, 2012)

Same shit regurgitated again and again.

Obviously, Max is a sock.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 11, 2012)

*Daniel B. Barnum: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Fellow, American Institute of Architects, Over forty years experience architecture, Fellow American Institute of Architects, His projects have been widely published and have received design awards from AIA, Vice President of AIA Houston*






*Quote:* "I have known from day one that the buildings were imploded and that they could not and would not have collapsed from the damage caused by the airplanes that ran into them."


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 11, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> *Daniel B. Barnum: United States
> 
> Prominent Status Accomplished: Fellow, American Institute of Architects, Over forty years experience architecture, Fellow American Institute of Architects, His projects have been widely published and have received design awards from AIA, Vice President of AIA Houston*
> 
> ...


Max isn't even reading what he's cutting and pasting anymore.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> x0Maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > *Daniel B. Barnum: United States
> ...


he's not providing links either I guess he (and I use the word loosely ) thinks that no one would notice.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 11, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> x0Maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > *Daniel B. Barnum: United States
> ...



You are the one not doing the reading otherwise you would admit the many disturbing facts instead of concocting ways to derail the information


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

two farts in a row were done from the trolls before your last post max.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 11, 2012)

TWOOFERS


Still stupid after all these years.....


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 11, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > x0Maximilian0x said:
> ...


Opinions &#8800; facts.

Try again.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > x0Maximilian0x said:
> ...


can't come up with a better dodge then that,?,

the only fact you have is, your facts are not facts.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 11, 2012)

*David Paul Helpern: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Fellow American Institute of Architects, Founder Helpern Architects leading-edge architectural design firm for educational institutions to universities*







*Quote:* "The speed and symmetry of the collapses is not consistent with the damage. A new investigation is needed."


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 11, 2012)

daws101 said:


> x0Maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



Yes they are and anyone can do their own research to find out that they are indisputable facts...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

x0maximilian0x said:


> *david paul helpern: United states
> 
> prominent status accomplished: Fellow american institute of architects, founder helpern architects leading-edge architectural design firm for educational institutions to universities*
> 
> ...


link link link link !


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 11, 2012)

*Paul Stevenson Oles: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Fellow American Institute of Architects, Received AIA Institute Honor, Co-founded the American Society of Architectural Perspectivists,  LOEB Fellow Harvard University, Author of Architectural Illustration, Author of  Drawing the Future*






*Quote:* As unthinkable as it is to suspect the United States government or military of willful complicity in these horrendous acts, it is even more heinous to allow such complicity to remain undiscovered and unpunished. Therefore, a thorough and impartial investigation by an independent, well-funded commission is fully merited."


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 11, 2012)

daws101 said:


> x0maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > *david paul helpern: United states
> ...



You have been shown countless links and documentaries in many threads and ignore them and post your BS derailing intellectual discussion as fast as you can...

These are all facts anyone can research into


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > x0Maximilian0x said:
> ...


bullshit! I guess you don't understand the definition of indisputable : &#716;in-di-&#712;spyü-t&#601;-b&#601;l, (&#716in-&#712;dis-py&#601;-\
Definition of INDISPUTABLE
: not disputable : unquestionable <indisputable proof> 
 in·dis·put·able·ness noun 
 in·dis·put·ably \-bl&#275;\ adverb 
 Examples of INDISPUTABLE
<an indisputable fact that is not subject to interpretation  


if your bullshit was indisputable then bush would be in prison, there would have been lots O thermite and a million other things that you can't prove as the version of 911 that you masturbate about is based on a false premise..
any information taken from that false premise is also false...
so in reality your "facts" are extremely disputable....to say otherwise is a lie to yourself and everybody else!


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > x0maximilian0x said:
> ...


link ?


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 11, 2012)

*David A. Johnson: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: MCP City Planning, PhD Regional Planning, F.AICP  Internationally recognized architect and city and regional planner.  Professor Emeritus, Department of Urban and Regional Planning, University of Tennessee,  Professor and Chair of the Planning Departments at Syracuse University and Ball State University.  Elected Fellow, American Institute of Certified Planners , President of the Fulbright Association of the United States, Recipient of five Fulbright Scholarships for continued education in Cyprus, India, Thailand, and the Soviet Union.  Directed educational projects in Brazil and Portugal.  Active in reconstruction efforts in Bosnia and bicommunal peace-making in Cyprus.  Professional planner on the staffs of the Washington National Capital Planning Commission and the Regional Plan Association of New York,  Editorial board member of the Journal of the American Planning Association,  Author of numerous journal articles on urban and regional planning theory and history,  Author of Planning the Great Metropolis,   Co-author of The TVA Regional Planning and Development Program,  Contributing author to Two Centuries of American Planning *






*Quote:* "I was dubious of the official explanations from the outset. You see, as a professional city planner in New York, I knew those buildings and their design. I attended and participated in the hearings at the New York City Hall when the buildings were first proposed. I argued for the buildings on the basis that the interior core represented a way of internalizing the cost of mass transit, which in our system is almost impossible to finance through public bond issues." 

"So I was well aware of the strength of the core with its steel columns, surrounding the elevators, and stairwells. I should also mention that with a degree in architecture and instruction in steel design I am no novice in structural design." 

"When I saw the rapid collapse of the towers, I knew that they could not come down the way they did without explosives and the severing of core columns at the base. The spewing of debris from the towers where the planes entered also could not have occurred simply with just a structural collapse. Something else was happening to make this occur." 

"Moreover, the symmetrical collapse is strong evidence of a controlled demolition. A building falling from asymmetrical structural failure would not collapse so neatly, nor so rapidly, as you have pointed out." 

"What we are faced with is a lie of such proportions that even to suggest it makes one subject to ridicule and scorn. Who could have done such a terrible thing? Certainly not our government or military. Rogue elements in the intelligence agencies? I have no idea."

"I do know that the official explanation doesn't hold water. An open, honest re-opening of the case is in order. A near majority of Americans agrees with this view. Let us keep pressing for an honest investigation."


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TWOOFERS
> 
> 
> Still stupid after all these years.....



Bush dupes afraid of the truth,still stupid after all these years about the laws of physics.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> *David A. Johnson: United States
> 
> Prominent Status Accomplished: MCP City Planning, PhD Regional Planning, F.AICP  Internationally recognized architect and city and regional planner.  Professor Emeritus, Department of Urban and Regional Planning, University of Tennessee,  Professor and Chair of the Planning Departments at Syracuse University and Ball State University.  Elected Fellow, American Institute of Certified Planners , President of the Fulbright Association of the United States, Recipient of five Fulbright Scholarships for continued education in Cyprus, India, Thailand, and the Soviet Union.  Directed educational projects in Brazil and Portugal.  Active in reconstruction efforts in Bosnia and bicommunal peace-making in Cyprus.  Professional planner on the staffs of the Washington National Capital Planning Commission and the Regional Plan Association of New York,  Editorial board member of the Journal of the American Planning Association,  Author of numerous journal articles on urban and regional planning theory and history,  Author of Planning the Great Metropolis,   Co-author of The TVA Regional Planning and Development Program,  Contributing author to Two Centuries of American Planning *
> 
> ...



Never gets old watching you hand the trolls their asses to them on a platter. they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > x0Maximilian0x said:
> ...



yep,yep,and yep.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

Uncensored2008 said:


> TWOOFERS
> 
> 
> Still stupid after all these years.....



oh by the way,great rebuttal to all this information he has posted here.wow such great debating skills.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> *David A. Johnson: United States
> 
> Prominent Status Accomplished: MCP City Planning, PhD Regional Planning, F.AICP  Internationally recognized architect and city and regional planner.  Professor Emeritus, Department of Urban and Regional Planning, University of Tennessee,  Professor and Chair of the Planning Departments at Syracuse University and Ball State University.  Elected Fellow, American Institute of Certified Planners , President of the Fulbright Association of the United States, Recipient of five Fulbright Scholarships for continued education in Cyprus, India, Thailand, and the Soviet Union.  Directed educational projects in Brazil and Portugal.  Active in reconstruction efforts in Bosnia and bicommunal peace-making in Cyprus.  Professional planner on the staffs of the Washington National Capital Planning Commission and the Regional Plan Association of New York,  Editorial board member of the Journal of the American Planning Association,  Author of numerous journal articles on urban and regional planning theory and history,  Author of Planning the Great Metropolis,   Co-author of The TVA Regional Planning and Development Program,  Contributing author to Two Centuries of American Planning *
> 
> ...


link


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 11, 2012)

daws101 said:


> x0Maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



The investigations go like this in American government...here is a perfect example on how investigations get manipulated in U.S. government...

Senators trapped forever into silence and organized group 
http://www.usmessageboard.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=4995194

Asia Times Online :: Asian news and current affairs
"According to a report by Bloomberg published in early October 2001, the US Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) began a probe into certain stock market transactions around 9/11 that included 38 companies, among them: American Airlines, United Airlines, Continental Airlines, Northwest Airlines, Southwest Airlines, Boeing, Lockheed Martin Corp., American Express Corp., American International Group, AXA SA, Bank of America Corp., Bank of New York Corp., Bear Stearns, Citigroup, Lehman Brothers Holdings Inc., Morgan Stanley, General Motors and Raytheon. 

So far, so good. In the same month, however, the San Francisco Chronicle newspaper reported that the SEC took the unprecedented step to deputize hundreds, if not even thousands of key stakeholders in the private sector for their investigation. In a statement that was sent to almost all listed companies in the US, the SEC asked the addressed companies to assign senior staff for the investigation, who would be aware of "the sensitive nature" of the case and could be relied on to "exercise appropriate discretion". 

In essence, it was about controlling information, not about provision and disclosure of facts. Such a course of action involves compromising consequences.

Ruppert: What happens when you deputize someone in a national security or criminal investigation is that you make it illegal for them to disclose publicly what they know. Smart move. In effect, they become government agents and are controlled by government regulations rather than their own conscience. In fact, they can be thrown into jail without a hearing if they talk publicly. I have seen this implied threat time after time with federal investigators, intelligence agents, and even members of United States Congress who are bound so tightly by secrecy oaths and agreements that they are not even able to disclose criminal activities inside the government for fear of incarceration."

Here is another example...

Proof 9/11 Investigation rigged: 
http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/215842-proof-9-11-investigation-rigged.html

Immediately following the 11 September attacks, the Zionist network was methodically maneuvering behind the scenes to quash any legitimate investigation that might reveal what really happened that day. They made it their goal to control any and all angles of so called "investigation" so that they could quickly cover up any and all evidence pointing to Zionist involvement

*All appointed chief judges were Zionist Jews:*
*Alvin K. Hellerstein - * a judge for the U.S. District Court for the Southern District of New York and has been involved in several high-profile 9/11 related cases including consolidated master case against three airlines, ICTS International NV and Pinkerton's airport security firms, the World Trade Center owners, and Boeing Co., the aircraft manufacturer. Hellerstein is a dedicated Zionist and Israeli nationalist who has ties to the Jewish mafia dating back to 1956. Hellerstein's wife is a former senior officer & current treasurer of AMIT. From its website it states: "Founded in 1925, AMIT is the world's leading supporter of religious Zionist education and social services for Israel's children and youth, nurturing and educating Israeli children to become productive, contributing members of society."*
 Michael B. Mukasey -* This Orthodox Jewish judge oversaw the litigation between Larry Silverstein and insurance companies after 9/11. Silverstein was awarded billions. Mukasey prevented full inquiry into the Five Dancing Israelis incident who were arrested in connection with 9/11. He played a role in their release. He was later appointed attorney general by President Bush. He defended the patriot act, and he supports torture policies.
*Michael Chertoff - *In charge of the Criminal Division in the Justice Department on 9/11. Essentially responsible for the 9/11 NON-investigation. He let hundreds of Israeli spies who were arrested prior to and on 9/11 go back home to Israel. He was also a prosecuting judge in the first terrorist attack on the WTC in 1993. Chertoff purportedly holds dual citizenship with the US and Israel. His family is one of the founding families of the state of Israel and his mother was one of the first ever agents of the Mossad, Israel's spy agency. His father and uncle are ordained rabbis and teachers of the Talmud.
*Kenneth Feinberg - *set up the victim&#8217;s compensation fund ($7 billion); controlled by a Zionist cabal, it managed to get 97% of the victims&#8217; families to take money in exchange for dropping demands a legal investigation of 9/11.*
 Sheila Birnbaum - *Another key Zionist involved in the cover-up of 9/11 is Sheila Birnbaum of Skaddan, Arps law firm. Birnbaum was appointed 'special mediator' of the legal suits filed by the 3% of families who decided not to be bought off. Nothing of significance has happened with these claims since.
*Benjamin Chertoff - *(cousin of Michael Chertoff) - Ben wrote the 9/11 hit piece in Popular Mechanics claiming to "debunk 9/11 conspiracy theories". His use of ridiculous straw-man arguments largely discredits the piece though it is still widely quoted by defenders of 'the official narrative'. He claims his relation to Michael Chertoff is "distant" but Chris Bollyn proves otherwise.
*Stephen Cauffman - *Leader of NIST investigations which in total amount to a systematic coverup of the WTC 7 collapse. The NIST position remains that fire, together with minor damage caused by 'ejected debris' from the collapse of the North Tower situated a block away with WTC building 8 in between, brought down WTC building 7.

9/11 Commission: Zionist controlled





*Philip Zelikow -*9/11 Commission Executive Director Philip Zelikow (Dual Citizen US / Israel) - 9/11 Commission Gatekeeper

Zelikow was appointed the executive director of the 9/11 commission - the most powerful position of the committee. This Zionist Jew is responsible for concocting the contrived fiction that was presented as the 9/11 Commission Report - official narrative. The report contains hundreds of glaring anomalies, contradictions, omissions and downright falsehoods. It even manages to omit any reference at all to the collapse of Building 7 at 5:20 pm.

Initially Henry Kissenger was appointed as executive director but surrendered the post after enormous protest. This paved the way for Zionist operative Zelikow to take the helm. Zelikow has numerous conflicts of interest that clearly inhibited his ability to tell the truth to the American people about the 9/11 terror attacks.

Zelikow was a Bush Admin insider, having been on the transition team in early 2000. In 1989-91 Zelikow worked with Condoleezza Rice on the National Security Council for the Bush Sr. Administration. In 1995, Zelikow and Rice wrote a book together. From 1996-98 Zelikow is director of the Aspen Strategy Group which also included people such as Condoleezza Rice, Dick Cheney and Paul Wolfowitz as fellow members. After George W. Bush took office, Zelikow was named to a position on the President's Foreign Intelligence Advisory Board [PFIAB], and worked on other Administration task forces and commissions. Zelikow position on the Commission made him its 'Gatekeeper" enabling him to decide which topics would or would not be investigated. He was also secretly in contact with one of Bush's close advisors - Karl Rove - throughout the gestation of the Commission Report.




*Here is an excellent source for information on 9/11...the real story...not what was spoonfed to mass media and pitty little Americans...LOL*
https://wikispooks.com/wiki/9/11:Israel_did_it#Pre-Knowledge_of_Anthrax_Mailings


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > x0Maximilian0x said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 11, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > x0Maximilian0x said:
> ...



the trolls here like dawgshit just cant get enough of you handing them their ass to them on a platter.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> x0maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


another masturbation fantasy by handjob!


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

Copyright Guidelines:
Copyright infringement is illegal. USmessageboard.com will enforce the law. Never post an article in its entirety. When posting copyrighted material, please use small sections or link to the article. When posting copyrighted material you MUST give credit to the author in your post. You are responsible for including links/credit, regardless of how you originally came across the material. Link Each Copy and Paste.

if you persist in not linking your posts you will be tossed of the board.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 11, 2012)

*Again...FACTS...*


*9/11 Disturbing and Indisputable Facts:*

While learning the indisputable and disturbing facts below...ask yourself if you are experiencing any of the common thought process reactions explained here by Sigmund Freud...

*Denial *(also called abnegation) is a defense mechanism postulated by Sigmund Freud, in which a person is faced with a fact that is too uncomfortable to accept and rejects it instead, insisting that it is not true despite what may be overwhelming evidence. 

The subject may use:
*simple denial: *deny the reality of the unpleasant fact altogether
*minimisation: *admit the fact but deny its seriousness (a combination of denial and rationalization)
*projection: *admit both the fact and seriousness but deny responsibility
Denial - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

-------

The "official story" was spoonfed to mass media before either tower even fell. That in istself shows the "official investigation" was done before 9/11 even bagan.

Only 33 minutes after the second tower got hit, and before either tower even fell, was the elaborately written "official story" being aired on who's responsible...was this elaborately written news cast "official story" prewritten before the attacks...

How about the "official investigation" before the elaborately written "official story"...was the "official investigation" done before 9/11 even occured...

I think the answer is quite clear.

-------

Remember the Anthrax attacks which just happen to occur right after 9/11 and targeted Media and Senate...

The white house staff began taking the anti-biotic for anthrax *BEFORE* the first anthrax attack even occured...

-------

This documentary shows Jerome Hauer being interviewed on 9/11...just happened to be interviewed...let's see who he really is... 

It was Jerome Hauer who advised the White House staff to start taking CIPRO,  the anti-biotic effective against Anthrax, *BEFORE* the first anthrax attack even occured... 

Jerome Hauer was Commissioner for Office of Emergency Management located in Building 7 or World Trade Center 7...

Jerome Hauer was Bush Administration Insider...

The Office of Emergency Management was located on the 23rd floor of Building 7, or World Trade Center 7 and was also where the Office of Counter Terrorism was...

World Trade Center 7 or Building 7 underwent strange and odd construction renovations just before 9/11...

Some of the strange and odd construction renovations in Building 7  consisted of where only the 23rd floor was reinforced with its floors, walls, windows all being strengthened making it some type of tree fort or sky bunker within sight of the World Trade Center twin towers...

Just before 9/11 it was slipped into the news that a Boeing Passenger Plane was successfully tested, flown with remote control...

This remote control technology of Boeing Passenger Planes was developed for someone in Office of Counter Terrorism to be able to take over a Boeing Passenger Plane, by remote control flying, if it was to be hijacked by terrorists...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVFZu97fWbU&feature=related]9 11 THE BIG CLUE EVERYONE MISSED - YouTube[/ame]

-------

Both the Twin Towers or World Trade Centers 1 & 2 underwent many months of construction renovations before 9/11 and up to the very day of 9/11...

Some of the construction renovations in WTC 1, WTC 2 were in and around the elevator shafts... where all the vertical support columns were located that ran from bedrock to the top floor...

The World Trade Centers even underwent construction renovations directly on the vertical support columns that happened to fail on 9/11...

The construction company that did the many months of construction renovations on the WTC Buildings, some of which were on the vertical support columns that ran from bedrock to the top floor, just happen to of had its CEO appointed by President Bush to the Commission White House Fellows...

The Pentagon too underwent construction renovations before 9/11 and up to the very day of 9/11...

The construction renovations on the Pentagon happened to be exactly on the section of the building involved on 9/11... 

The part of the Pentagon involved on 9/11 also just happened to be the only part of the building reinforced for a possible impact...

-------

The many *vertical* support columns in the World Trade Center buildings, that ran from bedrock to the top floor, were fastened and welded together all the way up...

Not going to get into exactly what type of wireless technology may have been used or exactly whay type of developed explosives may have been used...but...

All these *VERTICAL* support columns somehow removed themselves fast enough *ALL THE WAY DOWN* so that if a bowling ball were dropped right beside the top floor at the same time...the top floor still hit the ground almost as fast as the bowling ball would even though the top floor had to work its way *ALL THE WAY DOWN* through these many *VERTICAL* support columns that ran from bedrock to the top floor...

-------

There were Israeli Mossad proven to be working in and around the World Trade Center buildings...

There were many Israeli Mossad spies arrested during 9/11 time frame...

Some of the Israeli Mossad spies were proven to be active in the Israeli military and explosive experts...

There were Israeli Mossad even arrested on the very day of 9/11 with evidence of explosives, etc that were held in jail, only to be released by the top of the pyramid scheme...

There were even Israeli Mossad dressed like and posing as Muslims, dancing and taking pictures,  that were arrested on 9/11, only to be released by the top of the pyramid scheme...

-------

If you did not experience any of the symptoms of Denial explained by Sigmund Freud at the top of this page, then ask yourself if this fits you at the bottom of this page...

-------

Israel Hires Internet Soldiers to Penetrate American Forums, Chatrooms : Deadline Live With Jack Blood

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYedTmaHt1A&feature=player_embedded]provocateurs,shills and disinfo agents - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 11, 2012)

daws101 said:


> o



You constantly find ways to manipulate away from and derailing from facts...

*Yet Again...FACTS*

*9/11 Disturbing and Indisputable Facts:*

While learning the indisputable and disturbing facts below...ask yourself if you are experiencing any of the common thought process reactions explained here by Sigmund Freud...

*Denial *(also called abnegation) is a defense mechanism postulated by Sigmund Freud, in which a person is faced with a fact that is too uncomfortable to accept and rejects it instead, insisting that it is not true despite what may be overwhelming evidence. 

The subject may use:
*simple denial: *deny the reality of the unpleasant fact altogether
*minimisation: *admit the fact but deny its seriousness (a combination of denial and rationalization)
*projection: *admit both the fact and seriousness but deny responsibility
Denial - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

-------

The "official story" was spoonfed to mass media before either tower even fell. That in istself shows the "official investigation" was done before 9/11 even bagan.

Only 33 minutes after the second tower got hit, and before either tower even fell, was the elaborately written "official story" being aired on who's responsible...was this elaborately written news cast "official story" prewritten before the attacks...

How about the "official investigation" before the elaborately written "official story"...was the "official investigation" done before 9/11 even occured...

I think the answer is quite clear.

-------

Remember the Anthrax attacks which just happen to occur right after 9/11 and targeted Media and Senate...

The white house staff began taking the anti-biotic for anthrax *BEFORE* the first anthrax attack even occured...

-------

This documentary shows Jerome Hauer being interviewed on 9/11...just happened to be interviewed...let's see who he really is... 

It was Jerome Hauer who advised the White House staff to start taking CIPRO,  the anti-biotic effective against Anthrax, *BEFORE* the first anthrax attack even occured... 

Jerome Hauer was Commissioner for Office of Emergency Management located in Building 7 or World Trade Center 7...

Jerome Hauer was Bush Administration Insider...

The Office of Emergency Management was located on the 23rd floor of Building 7, or World Trade Center 7 and was also where the Office of Counter Terrorism was...

World Trade Center 7 or Building 7 underwent strange and odd construction renovations just before 9/11...

Some of the strange and odd construction renovations in Building 7  consisted of where only the 23rd floor was reinforced with its floors, walls, windows all being strengthened making it some type of tree fort or sky bunker within sight of the World Trade Center twin towers...

Just before 9/11 it was slipped into the news that a Boeing Passenger Plane was successfully tested, flown with remote control...

This remote control technology of Boeing Passenger Planes was developed for someone in Office of Counter Terrorism to be able to take over a Boeing Passenger Plane, by remote control flying, if it was to be hijacked by terrorists...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVFZu97fWbU&feature=related]9 11 THE BIG CLUE EVERYONE MISSED - YouTube[/ame]

-------

Both the Twin Towers or World Trade Centers 1 & 2 underwent many months of construction renovations before 9/11 and up to the very day of 9/11...

Some of the construction renovations in WTC 1, WTC 2 were in and around the elevator shafts... where all the vertical support columns were located that ran from bedrock to the top floor...

The World Trade Centers even underwent construction renovations directly on the vertical support columns that happened to fail on 9/11...

The construction company that did the many months of construction renovations on the WTC Buildings, some of which were on the vertical support columns that ran from bedrock to the top floor, just happen to of had its CEO appointed by President Bush to the Commission White House Fellows...

The Pentagon too underwent construction renovations before 9/11 and up to the very day of 9/11...

The construction renovations on the Pentagon happened to be exactly on the section of the building involved on 9/11... 

The part of the Pentagon involved on 9/11 also just happened to be the only part of the building reinforced for a possible impact...

-------

The many *vertical* support columns in the World Trade Center buildings, that ran from bedrock to the top floor, were fastened and welded together all the way up...

Not going to get into exactly what type of wireless technology may have been used or exactly whay type of developed explosives may have been used...but...

All these *VERTICAL* support columns somehow removed themselves fast enough *ALL THE WAY DOWN* so that if a bowling ball were dropped right beside the top floor at the same time...the top floor still hit the ground almost as fast as the bowling ball would even though the top floor had to work its way *ALL THE WAY DOWN* through these many *VERTICAL* support columns that ran from bedrock to the top floor...

-------

There were Israeli Mossad proven to be working in and around the World Trade Center buildings...

There were many Israeli Mossad spies arrested during 9/11 time frame...

Some of the Israeli Mossad spies were proven to be active in the Israeli military and explosive experts...

There were Israeli Mossad even arrested on the very day of 9/11 with evidence of explosives, etc that were held in jail, only to be released by the top of the pyramid scheme...

There were even Israeli Mossad dressed like and posing as Muslims, dancing and taking pictures,  that were arrested on 9/11, only to be released by the top of the pyramid scheme...

-------

If you did not experience any of the symptoms of Denial explained by Sigmund Freud at the top of this page, then ask yourself if this fits you at the bottom of this page...

-------

Israel Hires Internet Soldiers to Penetrate American Forums, Chatrooms : Deadline Live With Jack Blood

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYedTmaHt1A&feature=player_embedded]provocateurs,shills and disinfo agents - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> *Again...FACTS...*
> 
> 
> *9/11 Disturbing and Indisputable Facts:*
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 11, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > o
> ...


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 11, 2012)

I just saw an article about how nvc's ratings have tanked. 
I see indisputable proof twoofers are more entertaining than tv.

Especially that little guy 911nutcasejob...
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin (Apr 12, 2012)

*Warning

this thread 

is an inside job!*​


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 12, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> the trolls here like dawgshit just cant get enough of you handing them their ass to them on a platter.





9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.





9/11 inside job said:


> Never gets old watching you hand the trolls their asses to them on a platter. they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are.





9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row were done from the trolls before your last post max.


Coprophilia is a terribly debilitating mental disorder.  Poor rimjob.


----------



## Colin (Apr 12, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > the trolls here like dawgshit just cant get enough of you handing them their ass to them on a platter.
> ...



Not surprising really. Most eproctophiliacs eventually move on to coprophilia.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 12, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > the trolls here like dawgshit just cant get enough of you handing them their ass to them on a platter.
> ...


 you should see the 20ft turd statue in his back yard!


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 12, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...





Close Encounters of the Turd Kind.


----------



## Toro (Apr 12, 2012)

max

*GONG!*


----------



## daws101 (Apr 12, 2012)

Toro said:


> max
> 
> *GONG!*


that show would have been far to sophisticated for our boy max , a.k.a. cd.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 12, 2012)

*Anthony Saltalamacchia: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: &#8211; 9/11 Attack at World Trade Center Survivor,  Maintenance Supervisor at the World Trade Center, overseeing over 100 Maintenance employees *






*Quote:* "The amount of explosions I've heard from 8:46 until the time we got out was so many, at least ten.  It was just like multiple explosions to where I felt like there were different grenades.  That's what it sounded like, it was different grenades being set off in the building.  It was like, there was one major explosion, and then there was different explosions throughout that period of time until we got out." 

"I don't know the truth.  I don't believe a word that they say.  I just don't believe. Everything they say is a cover up. ... No, definitely don't leave it alone.  I think that we should get documents to know the truth of what was really going on." 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vY4UDkR-YqY]Anthony Saltalamacchia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dude111 (Apr 13, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:
			
		

> *Quote:* "We should call it, this 9/11 Truth Movement, call it a group of people who don't accept the official version.  Well, in that case, I'm one of them because I don't accept the official version"


As doesnt ANYONE who hasnt been brainwashed.....


GOOD THREAD!


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 13, 2012)

*Danny Jowenko: Netherlands

Prominent Status Accomplished: Controlled Demolition Expert, Explosives Engineer, European demolition and construction company, Certified and holds permits to Dutch Explosives for Civil Use Act and the German Explosives Act,  German Certificate of Qualifications for Shotfiring issued by The European Federation of Explosive Engineers, European Certificate for Shotfiring issued by The European Federation of Explosive Engineers.*






*Quote:* "This is a controlled demolition which was carried out by a team of experts."

"I looked at the drawings, the construction and it couldn't be done by fire. So, no, absolutely not."

"Only two intelligence agencies had the expertise, assets, access and political protection to execute 9/11 in the air and on the ground: our CIA and Israel's Mossad."

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3DRhwRN06I]R.I.P. Danny Jowenko - WTC7 Demolition Interviews, 1 of 3 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sep-HDZoEBM]R.I.P. Danny Jowenko - WTC7 Demolition Interviews, 2 of 3 - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boNzLZInbjU&feature=relmfu]R.I.P. Danny Jowenko - WTC7 Demolition Interviews, 3 of 3 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 13, 2012)

The president of Iran is very prominent and a twoofer......why do I not see a quote from him in this thread?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 13, 2012)

*Tom Sullivan: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Explosives Technition, Controlled Demolition Inc, Explosives Loader, Place Explosives for Controlled Demolition*






*Quote:* Looking at the building, it wouldnt be a problem once you gained access to the elevator shafts a team of loading experts would have access to all the core columns and beams. 

The story that just a few column failures can cause a synchronized global collapse, an implosion, thats just nonsense. 

What I saw was a classic implosion, people on the ground reported exactly what I would have expected, waves of explosions going off, not one massive big boom.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 13, 2012)

slackjawed said:


> The president of Iran is very prominent and a twoofer......why do I not see a quote from him in this thread?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk



My prediction is the next false flag attack will be nuclear here in the U.S. to go into Iran.

Why nuclear? Because China said if anyone attacks Iran they will step in.

Why nuclear? Because Russia recently made the harshest statements since the cold war threatening nuclear war and WWIII.

Plus the clear and distinct patterns to get the public to support war are bigger shock and awe false flag attacks to generate fear and world support.

Simply a matter of sacrificing pawns to gain strategic squares on the worlds chessboard.

A counter to Russia with China strategies of attempting geo-strategic alliances around the planet.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 13, 2012)

*Torin Wolf: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Demolitions Expert, Designed and Implemented well over 100 Controlled Demolitions, Mega Construction around the World with Skyscrapers, Building Construction Contractor, Certified Structural Welder, Certified Asbestos and Hazardous Materials *






*Quote:* "Worst-case scenario would require 0.5 seconds per floor for collapse. The absolute minimum amount of time for a progressive collapse would be 43 seconds. How long did it take for the building to fall in reality, about 8.6 Seconds."

 &#8220;For the towers to fall at so close to free fall speed nothing is holding the building up, no resistance."

"NIST created 16 separate physics programs to simulate the WTC 1 & 2 collapses and only got 1 to collapse partially."

&#8220;When they did get the partial collapse, they removed 40% of the structural support in the computer model.&#8221; 

"The World Trade Center with its pulverized concrete 100 microns or smaller, just seconds after the start of collapse."

&#8220;There is no doubt about it, this is a controlled demolition."


----------



## candycorn (Apr 13, 2012)

yawn!  

You mean less than nothing.


----------



## Colin (Apr 13, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > The president of Iran is very prominent and a twoofer......why do I not see a quote from him in this thread?
> ...



Is that before or after the Pope converts to Islam.


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 13, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> slackjawed said:
> 
> 
> > The president of Iran is very prominent and a twoofer......why do I not see a quote from him in this thread?
> ...


Looks like someone's been playing too much _Age of Empires_.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 13, 2012)

Colin said:


> x0Maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > slackjawed said:
> ...



We already know your brain is scrambled...no need for sign language to show us


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 13, 2012)

I see the paid shills handlers are getting desperate now and sending them out in full force to try and derail your thread.the newest one is long time troll Slackass.


----------



## hjmick (Apr 13, 2012)

Ah crap. This thread isn't what I thought it was. Just more 9/11 conspiracy shit...

Fuck!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 13, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> *Danny Jowenko: Netherlands
> 
> Prominent Status Accomplished: Controlled Demolition Expert, Explosives Engineer, European demolition and construction company, Certified and holds permits to Dutch Explosives for Civil Use Act and the German Explosives Act,  German Certificate of Qualifications for Shotfiring issued by The European Federation of Explosive Engineers, European Certificate for Shotfiring issued by The European Federation of Explosive Engineers.*
> 
> ...





the trolls that keep coming back on here posting stupid garbage can only sling shit in defeat like the monkeys they are.  Josenko,like many people who gave versions different than the governments version,ended up dying in mysterious deaths.There was this one lady on alex jones show once who was talking about explosives being planted in the towers and said on his show that if he she ended up dying to not believe the medias version.To know that she was murdered because she would never take her own life.

well a couple months later after that,she was found hanging from the ceiling.Just like Josenko and Barry Jennings who was the smoking gun for bld 7 that explosives were used that these trolls have never been able to get around.I cant remember her name but just like Josenko and Jennings,her death was very convient for the government and the trolls here can only sling shit in defeat and their handlers are angry they cant debunk it along with all this other information you have posted.

do you remember hearing that story about her by chance?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 13, 2012)

hjmick said:


> Ah crap. This thread isn't what I thought it was. Just more 9/11 conspiracy shit...
> 
> Fuck!



yeah 9/11 conspiracy shit revealing the official story is bullshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 13, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> *Torin Wolf: United States
> 
> Prominent Status Accomplished: Demolitions Expert, Designed and Implemented well over 100 Controlled Demolitions, Mega Construction around the World with Skyscrapers, Building Construction Contractor, Certified Structural Welder, Certified Asbestos and Hazardous Materials *
> 
> ...



of course what a demolitions expert says means nothing to these official conspiracy theory apologists and paid shills on here.Only what the corporate owned media and our government institutions say is what counts.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 13, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> I see the paid shills handlers are getting desperate now and sending them out in full force to try and derail your thread.the newest one is long time troll Slackass.



Yes indeed...






Israel Hires Internet Soldiers to Penetrate American Forums, Chatrooms : Deadline Live With Jack Blood

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYedTmaHt1A&feature=player_embedded]provocateurs,shills and disinfo agents - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 13, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Ah crap. This thread isn't what I thought it was. Just more 9/11 conspiracy shit...
> ...


You should really see a doctor about your obsession with feces.  It's unhealthy.


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey 911insidenutjob.....how ya been little guy?
I been away getting more training. I on my way to achieving commander of the internet disinformation corps. (Ssshhhhhhh!) Its a secret.....

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2012)

two farts in a row from the trolls including one from paid shill slackass. I guess Slackass's handlers must have thought there were enough paid shills here a while back  so they sent him away for a while  to other sites for a while to troll there instead.Looks like at those sites they finally got their quota so they had him come back here again for his newest assignment to troll again here.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 14, 2012)

Here's Rimjob's monument:


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## Liability (Apr 14, 2012)

9/11 Rimjob announces yet again his endless, abject and abiding love of all things fecal and anal.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.



and it just happened again from another shill.


----------



## Liability (Apr 14, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > someone farted in here.
> ...





Rimjob quoted himself and references it as a fart.

"To thine own self . . . " Rimjob.

Well done!


----------



## IntotheBreech (Apr 14, 2012)

I don't know who you are trying to convince but it ain't gonna happen, it's all opinion, conjecture or anecdotal evidence. And not to be rude but using some friggin' actor as proof of a conspiracy is not a good way to change someone's mind. Who cares what Roseanne thinks of 9/11? Show me the smoking gun. 

FTR I am not a paid troll but if you can introduce me to someone who will pay me to post here I would greatly appreciate it. 

Later,
Breech


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2012)

IntotheBreech said:


> I don't know who you are trying to convince but it ain't gonna happen, it's all opinion, conjecture or anecdotal evidence. And not to be rude but using some friggin' actor as proof of a conspiracy is not a good way to change someone's mind. Who cares what Roseanne thinks of 9/11? Show me the smoking gun.
> 
> FTR I am not a paid troll but if you can introduce me to someone who will pay me to post here I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> ...



yeah its obvious YOU are not a paid troll.oh and dont expect these shills here that have penetrated this site to give you any truthful information on how to get paid to troll because all they ever do is lie in their posts all the time.

oh and funny that the ONLY person you spoke about on this thread is Rosey and ignored all the other credible people on this thread he posted. Looks like you are one of those official conspiracy theory apologists in denila who only see what they want to see.Thieres hundreds of those flotaing around as well cause its only conjecture and opinion if you only know the facts on what the 9/11 coverup commission tells you.someone would really have to be on drugs to believe in this fairy tale in these two links below.

Idaho Observer: The looniest of all 9/11 conspiracy theories

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...911-conspiracy-theory-in-under-5-minutes.html

talk about conjecture and opinions.:lol


thats the  funniest  and wackiest conspiracy theory ever.None of the paid trolls here or the official conspirayc theory apologists in denial such as yourself,ever even bother to addresss the points brought up in those two links,they run off and change the subject EVERYTIME and cant acknowledge  howabsurd the governments version is like any logical common sense open minded person would.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 14, 2012)

IntotheBreech said:


> I don't know who you are trying to convince but it ain't gonna happen, it's all opinion, conjecture or anecdotal evidence. And not to be rude but using some friggin' actor as proof of a conspiracy is not a good way to change someone's mind. Who cares what Roseanne thinks of 9/11? Show me the smoking gun.
> 
> FTR I am not a paid troll but if you can introduce me to someone who will pay me to post here I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> ...



yeah its obvious YOU are not a paid troll.oh and dont expect these shills here that have penetrated this site to give you any truthful information on how to get paid to troll because all they ever do is lie in their posts all the time.

oh and funny that the ONLY person you spoke about on this thread is Rosey and ignored all the other credible people on this thread he posted. Looks like you are one of those official conspiracy theory apologists in denial who only see what they want to see.Theres hundreds of those floating around as well cause its only conjecture and opinion if you only know the facts on what the 9/11 coverup commission tells you.someone would really have to be on drugs to believe in this fairy tale in these two links below.

Idaho Observer: The looniest of all 9/11 conspiracy theories

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...911-conspiracy-theory-in-under-5-minutes.html

talk about conjecture and opinions.

thats the funniest wackiest conspiracy theory ever.NONE of the shills or official conspiracy theory apologists such as yourself will even try and tackle those points brought up in these two links.they always run off by changing the subject everytime.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 14, 2012)

IntotheBreech said:


> I don't know who you are trying to convince but it ain't gonna happen, it's all opinion, conjecture or anecdotal evidence. And not to be rude but using some friggin' actor as proof of a conspiracy is not a good way to change someone's mind. Who cares what Roseanne thinks of 9/11? Show me the smoking gun.
> 
> FTR I am not a paid troll but if you can introduce me to someone who will pay me to post here I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> ...



As I'm sure you've seen from 9/11 Gage-Dupe's two replies, asking him to show you the smoking gun is like asking a pig to sing.

Neither one will happen, and you're only wasting your time.


----------



## Douger (Apr 14, 2012)

Fuck'em They're un-murkin and probably anti Semitic. Gawd Blast murka !
Only a dumbass murkin would believe that bullshit.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 14, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> IntotheBreech said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know who you are trying to convince but it ain't gonna happen, it's all opinion, conjecture or anecdotal evidence. And not to be rude but using some friggin' actor as proof of a conspiracy is not a good way to change someone's mind. Who cares what Roseanne thinks of 9/11? Show me the smoking gun.
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 16, 2012)

someone farted in here.

happened at approximately   9:09 pm on the date of 4/14/2012.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 16, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > IntotheBreech said:
> ...



Where is it; I'd like to visit the shrine!


----------



## eots (Apr 16, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VpVUYGcgtjw]CTV Confirms Government(s) employing Internet Trolls, Shills & PR Agents to &#39;correct misinformation&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 16, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.
> 
> happened at approximately   9:09 pm on the date of 4/14/2012.



Back so soon to do it again I see Candyass.doing it again at 12:25 pm today.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 16, 2012)

eots said:


> CTV Confirms Government(s) employing Internet Trolls, Shills & PR Agents to 'correct misinformation' - YouTube


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 16, 2012)

still another fart from a troll.


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 16, 2012)

eots said:


> CTV Confirms Government(s) employing Internet Trolls, Shills & PR Agents to 'correct misinformation' - YouTube


----------



## Obamerican (Apr 16, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from a troll.


Here's your memorial, *SHIT FOR BRAINS!!!!*


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 17, 2012)

two more farts in a row from you candyass. I know what you are going to do next,your so predictable so I will wait when l you do it before I announce it since if i tell you,you wont do it.


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 17, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> two more farts in a row from you candyass. I know what you are going to do next,your so predictable so I will wait when l you do it before I announce it since if i tell you,you wont do it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 17, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 17, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> two more farts in a row from you candyass. I know what you are going to do next,your so predictable so I will wait when l you do it before I announce it since if i tell you,you wont do it.


Nostradumbass.... predicted that it snows in the mountains....FANTASTIC!   

Nostradumbass....predicted that it's hard to eat soup with a fork....AMAZING!

Nostradumbass....Foretold the death of disco 40 years after the fact....ASTOUNDING!!


----------



## slackjawed (Apr 17, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the trolls including one from paid shill slackass. I guess Slackass's handlers must have thought there were enough paid shills here a while back  so they sent him away for a while  to other sites for a while to troll there instead.Looks like at those sites they finally got their quota so they had him come back here again for his newest assignment to troll again here.



Ill have you know I was ordered to return to the academy for tuition paid training. Upon completion I was promoted to commandant of all the fema death camps. I have some time off before martial law is declared so I am spending it, on my own time. I am not getting paid for posting here any longer, but I will be paid well in nwo currency once it starts. In addition I am told I can have any and/or all belongings taken from the prisoners once the camps open in my sector. So all you twoofers be sure and bring all your valuables when the nice men in blue helmets come to take you away. That is all.......
Slackjawed rothschild III

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 18, 2012)

two farts in a row from the trolls.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Apr 18, 2012)

And now, for your enjoyment, the Amazing 9/11 Gage-Dupe will make another post about farts or shit.


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 18, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from the trolls.


----------



## daws101 (Apr 18, 2012)

hand job  keeps posting on the thread because  in his illiteracy he thinks the title is 
 feces of twoof,  coprophillacts world wide say shit is life!


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 21, 2012)

*Dwain Deets: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Director Research Engineering NASA,  Director Aerospace Projects NASA, NASA Exceptional Service Award *







*Quote:* &#8220;The many visual images of massive structural members being hurled horizontally, huge pyroclastic clouds, etc., leave no doubt in my mind explosives were involved in the destruction of the World Trade Centers.&#8221; 





















The many *vertical *support columns in the World Trade Center buildings, that ran from bedrock to the top floor, were fastened and welded together *all the way up*...

Not going to get into exactly what type of wireless technology may have been used or exactly whay type of developed explosives may have been used...but...

All these *VERTICAL *support columns somehow removed themselves fast enough *ALL THE WAY DOWN *so that if a bowling ball were dropped right beside the top floor at the same time...the top floor still hit the ground almost as fast as the bowling ball would even though the top floor had to work its way *ALL THE WAY DOWN *through these many *VERTICAL *support columns that ran from bedrock to the top floor...


*Indisputable Facts 9/11: Quite disturbing information *
http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/217738-indisputable-facts-9-11-quite-disturbing-information.html

*South Tower Smoking Guns:*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DChR1XcYhlw&feature=relmfu]South Tower Smoking Guns - YouTube[/ame]

*South Tower: Exploding Projectile: *
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnR4A4zb8B0&feature=relmfu]South Tower: Exploding Projectile - YouTube[/ame]

*South Tower Smoking Guns Follow-up: *
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMX7qHGEODs&feature=relmfu]South Tower Smoking Guns (Follow-up) - YouTube[/ame]

*North Tower Exploding:*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSApOavkHg8]North Tower Exploding - YouTube[/ame]

The many vertical support columns in the World Trade Center buildings, that ran from bedrock to the top floor, were fastened and welded together all the way up...

Not going to get into exactly what type of wireless technology may have been used or exactly whay type of developed explosives may have been used...but...

All these VERTICAL support columns somehow removed themselves fast enough ALL THE WAY DOWN so that if a bowling ball were dropped right beside the top floor at the same time...the top floor still hit the ground almost as fast as the bowling ball would even though the top floor had to work its way ALL THE WAY DOWN through these many VERTICAL support columns that ran from bedrock to the top floor...


*Indisputable Facts 9/11: Quite disturbing information *
http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/217738-indisputable-facts-9-11-quite-disturbing-information.html


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 21, 2012)

The many *vertical *support columns in the World Trade Center buildings, that ran from bedrock to the top floor, were fastened and welded together *all the way up*...

Not going to get into exactly what type of wireless technology may have been used or exactly whay type of developed explosives may have been used...but...

All these *VERTICAL *support columns somehow removed themselves fast enough *ALL THE WAY DOWN *so that if a bowling ball were dropped right beside the top floor at the same time...the top floor still hit the ground almost as fast as the bowling ball would even though the top floor had to work its way *ALL THE WAY DOWN *through these many *VERTICAL *support columns that ran from bedrock to the top floor...


*Indisputable Facts 9/11: Quite disturbing information *
http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/217738-indisputable-facts-9-11-quite-disturbing-information.html

*WTC7 in Freefall: No Longer Controversial:*
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVCDpL4Ax7I&feature=relmfu]WTC7 in Freefall: No Longer Controversial - YouTube[/ame]

David Chandler: "This video tracks the motion of the NW corner of Building 7 of the World Trade Center on 9/11 2001. For a period of ~2.5 seconds. This means it was falling through itself for over 100 feet with zero resistance, an impossibility in any natural scenario. This period of freefall is solid evidence that explosives had to be used to bring the building down."


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 21, 2012)

*James Quintiere: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Chief of Fire Science Division of the National Institute of Standards and Technology NIST, One of the World&#8217;s leading Fire Science Researchers and Safety Engineers *






*Quote:* &#8220;I think the official conclusion that NIST arrived at is questionable,&#8221; explained Dr.  Quintiere.  &#8220;Let's look at real alternatives that might have been the cause of the collapse of the World Trade Towers and how that relates to the official cause and what's the significance of one cause versus another.&#8221;

*Note:* Dr. Quintiere also expressed his frustration at NIST&#8217;s failure to provide a report on the third skyscraper that collapsed on 9/11, World Trade Center Building 7.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 21, 2012)

The dubious OCTA story lines go on and only become more ridiculous with each one. They've become so absurd, in fact, that the laws of physics are disregarded in insisting the fireproofed steel beams used to construct the WTC 7 building magically melted from common office fires and all experienced total structural failure at exactly the same moment! Actually even more absurd, is the hypothesis that ONE column, #79 was the one that kicked off a straight down demolition collapse.

Here's a video that shows you what really happens when a steel-and-concrete building burns-
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEPjOi2dQSM]WTC-7 Any Questions - YouTube[/ame]

No matter what is said about this structure, the fact remains it still fucking stood despite the intense inferno it was subjected to.
NIST should man up and release their hidden computer simulation data for others to replicate..what are they so afraid of?


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 21, 2012)

*David Griscom: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished:  Highly Esteemed Researcher Naval Research Laboratory in Washington D.C., Fellow American Physical Society, N.F. Mott Award Journal of Non-Crystalline Solids, Otto Schott Award Carl-Zeiss-Stiftung Germany,  Outstanding Graduate School Alumnus Award Brown University, Sigma Xi Pure Science Award at NRL *






*Quote:* &#8220;The issue of knowing who was really behind the 9/11 attacks is of paramount importance to the future of our country, because the &#8216;official&#8217; assumption that it was the work of 19 Arab amateurs does not match the available facts.&#8221;

"Surely the Orwellian consequences of public ignorance constitute more than sufficient motivation for any patriotic American physicist or engineer to join the search for 9/11 Truth!&#8221;


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 21, 2012)

And as far as the WTC towers are concerned, specifically the North tower, the top part kept accelerating through the stronger more robustly built lower section, suggesting that there were other forces at play, removing the lower structure of the tower, to allow the top part to fall through the lower part unimpeded.
This video, shows a mechanical demolition, and combined with a program that scientific data and calculations clearly show, slight pauses, or jolts when the 2 opposing forces of the building collide.
The same being applied to the North tower, concludes that NO such pauses, or jolts occurred.

What a Gravity-Driven Demolition Looks Like - YouTube


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 21, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> *David Griscom: United States
> 
> Prominent Status Accomplished:  Highly Esteemed Researcher Naval Research Laboratory in Washington D.C., Fellow American Physical Society, N.F. Mott Award Journal of Non-Crystalline Solids, Otto Schott Award Carl-Zeiss-Stiftung Germany,  Outstanding Graduate School Alumnus Award Brown University, Sigma Xi Pure Science Award at NRL *
> 
> ...



And how many Muslim terrorists/Jihadists were caught/ detained right after the attacks in Manhattan? ZERO-....How many Israelis in vans with explosives?
At least 5..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-B2J7tp8eg&feature=player_embedded]9-11 Cop Who Arrested Dancing Israelis Speaks - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 21, 2012)

Mr Jones and Max,you two guys are making wayyyyyyyyyyyy too much sense for the official conspiracy theory apologists here to comprehend.Be careful,you will overload their warped minds with too much credible evidence and facts so much so that they will have to check themselves into a hospital and have to to be operated 
on from common sense and logic overload.thats too much for their feeble minds to take.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 21, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> The dubious OCTA story lines go on and only become more ridiculous with each one. They've become so absurd, in fact, that the laws of physics are disregarded in insisting the fireproofed steel beams used to construct the WTC 7 building magically melted from common office fires and all experienced total structural failure at exactly the same moment! Actually even more absurd, is the hypothesis that ONE column, #79 was the one that kicked off a straight down demolition collapse.
> 
> Here's a video that shows you what really happens when a steel-and-concrete building burns-
> WTC-7 Any Questions - YouTube
> ...



Hey Mr Jones,you might head on over to my thread and try to explain to this poster named Light what you just said.He really needs to change his user name to I CANT SEE THE LIGHT because it is so much the truth.

He is obviously in denial and afraid to admit that he slept through junior high school science classes. I told him that when he decided to go back to 7th grade and take some science classes,i would debate him again in a year from now but he wont admit he knows nothing at all about the laws of physics.

I tried as best as I could dummies style to explain it to him but had no luck,maybe YOU will. Just got over there and look at his posts and how he replied when I tried to reason with him and how he constantly ignored everything I said.Ypu'll see what I mean.Trying to talk to him is like trying to talk to a wall.thats the way it is with all Bush dupes though of course so no surprise there.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 21, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> x0Maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > *David Griscom: United States
> ...



Not to mention the many with vans working in and around the world trade centers proven to be active Mossad and explosives experts from the Israeli military...


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 21, 2012)

*Indisputable Facts 9/11: Quite disturbing information *
http://www.usmessageboard.com/conspiracy-theories/217738-indisputable-facts-9-11-quite-disturbing-information.html

Please someone who doesn't derail threads discuss this indisputable information anyone can verify with their own research........


*9/11 Disturbing and Indisputable Facts:*

While learning the indisputable and disturbing facts below...ask yourself if you are experiencing any of the common thought process reactions explained here by Sigmund Freud...

*Denial *(also called abnegation) is a defense mechanism postulated by Sigmund Freud, in which a person is faced with a fact that is too uncomfortable to accept and rejects it instead, insisting that it is not true despite what may be overwhelming evidence. 

The subject may use:
*simple denial: *deny the reality of the unpleasant fact altogether
*minimisation: *admit the fact but deny its seriousness (a combination of denial and rationalization)
*projection: *admit both the fact and seriousness but deny responsibility
Denial - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

-------

The "official story" was spoonfed to mass media before either tower even fell. That in istself shows the "official investigation" was done before 9/11 even bagan.

Only 33 minutes after the second tower got hit, and before either tower even fell, was the elaborately written "official story" being aired on who's responsible...was this elaborately written news cast "official story" prewritten before the attacks...

How about the "official investigation" before the elaborately written "official story"...was the "official investigation" done before 9/11 even occured...

I think the answer is quite clear.

-------

Remember the Anthrax attacks which just happen to occur right after 9/11 and targeted Media and Senate...

The white house staff began taking the anti-biotic for anthrax *BEFORE* the first anthrax attack even occured...

-------

This documentary shows Jerome Hauer being interviewed on 9/11...just happened to be interviewed...let's see who he really is... 

It was Jerome Hauer who advised the White House staff to start taking CIPRO,  the anti-biotic effective against Anthrax, *BEFORE* the first anthrax attack even occured... 

Jerome Hauer was Commissioner for Office of Emergency Management located in Building 7 or World Trade Center 7...

Jerome Hauer was Bush Administration Insider...

The Office of Emergency Management was located on the 23rd floor of Building 7, or World Trade Center 7 and was also where the Office of Counter Terrorism was...

World Trade Center 7 or Building 7 underwent strange and odd construction renovations just before 9/11...

Some of the strange and odd construction renovations in Building 7  consisted of where only the 23rd floor was reinforced with its floors, walls, windows all being strengthened making it some type of tree fort or sky bunker within sight of the World Trade Center twin towers...

Just before 9/11 it was slipped into the news that a Boeing Passenger Plane was successfully tested, flown with remote control...

This remote control technology of Boeing Passenger Planes was developed for someone in Office of Counter Terrorism to be able to take over a Boeing Passenger Plane, by remote control flying, if it was to be hijacked by terrorists...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVFZu97fWbU&feature=related]9 11 THE BIG CLUE EVERYONE MISSED - YouTube[/ame]

-------

Both the Twin Towers or World Trade Centers 1 & 2 underwent many months of construction renovations before 9/11 and up to the very day of 9/11...

Some of the construction renovations in WTC 1, WTC 2 were in and around the elevator shafts... where all the vertical support columns were located that ran from bedrock to the top floor...

The World Trade Centers even underwent construction renovations directly on the vertical support columns that happened to fail on 9/11...

The construction company that did the many months of construction renovations on the WTC Buildings, some of which were on the vertical support columns that ran from bedrock to the top floor, just happen to of had its CEO appointed by President Bush to the Commission White House Fellows...

The Pentagon too underwent construction renovations before 9/11 and up to the very day of 9/11...

The construction renovations on the Pentagon happened to be exactly on the section of the building involved on 9/11... 

The part of the Pentagon involved on 9/11 also just happened to be the only part of the building reinforced for a possible impact...

-------

The many *vertical* support columns in the World Trade Center buildings, that ran from bedrock to the top floor, were fastened and welded together all the way up...

Not going to get into exactly what type of wireless technology may have been used or exactly whay type of developed explosives may have been used...but...

All these *VERTICAL* support columns somehow removed themselves fast enough *ALL THE WAY DOWN* so that if a bowling ball were dropped right beside the top floor at the same time...the top floor still hit the ground almost as fast as the bowling ball would even though the top floor had to work its way *ALL THE WAY DOWN* through these many *VERTICAL* support columns that ran from bedrock to the top floor...

-------

There were Israeli Mossad proven to be working in and around the World Trade Center buildings...

There were many Israeli Mossad spies arrested during 9/11 time frame...

Some of the Israeli Mossad spies were proven to be active in the Israeli military and explosive experts...

There were Israeli Mossad even arrested on the very day of 9/11 with evidence of explosives, etc that were held in jail, only to be released by the top of the pyramid scheme...

There were even Israeli Mossad dressed like and posing as Muslims, dancing and taking pictures,  that were arrested on 9/11, only to be released by the top of the pyramid scheme...

-------

If you did not experience any of the symptoms of Denial explained by Sigmund Freud at the top of this page, then ask yourself if this fits you at the bottom of this page...

-------

Israel Hires Internet Soldiers to Penetrate American Forums, Chatrooms : Deadline Live With Jack Blood

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYedTmaHt1A&feature=player_embedded]provocateurs,shills and disinfo agents - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 21, 2012)

Many people say if 9/11 was an inside job then someone would have come forward by now out the many that must have been involved.

I say not if our government can do things like they do below. 

The investigations go like this in American government...here is a perfect example on how investigations get manipulated in U.S. government.

Below are a couple paragraphs from a long article recently in Asian Times and an actual part of the 9/11 investigation and how it was manipulated:

Senators trapped forever into silence and organized group:
Asia Times Online :: Asian news and current affairs
"The San Francisco Chronicle newspaper reported that the SEC took the unprecedented step to deputize hundreds, if not even thousands of key stakeholders in the private sector for their investigation. In a statement that was sent to almost all listed companies in the US, the SEC asked the addressed companies to assign senior staff for the investigation, who would be aware of "the sensitive nature" of the case and could be relied on to "exercise appropriate discretion". 

In essence, it was about controlling information, not about provision and disclosure of facts. Such a course of action involves compromising consequences. Ruppert: What happens when you deputize someone in a national security or criminal investigation is that you make it illegal for them to disclose publicly what they know. Smart move. In effect, they become government agents and are controlled by government regulations rather than their own conscience. In fact, they can be thrown into jail without a hearing if they talk publicly. I have seen this implied threat time after time with federal investigators, intelligence agents, and even members of United States Congress who are bound so tightly by secrecy oaths and agreements that they are not even able to disclose criminal activities inside the government for fear of incarceration."


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 21, 2012)

*Robert Bowman: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Director of Advanced Space Programs Development NASA, Doctorate Aeronautics, Doctorate Nuclear Engineering,  , Head of Department of Aeronautical Engineering, Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology, Lt. Col. U.S. Air Force *






*Quote:* A lot of these pieces of information, taken together, prove that the official story of 9/11 is a bunch of hogwash.  Its impossible. 

Theres a second group of facts having to do with the cover up. Taken together these things prove that high levels of our government dont want us to know what happened and whos responsible."

"Who gained from 9/11?  Who covered up crucial information about 9/11?  And who put out the patently false stories about 9/11 in the first place?  When you take those three things together, I think the case is pretty clear that its highly placed individuals in the administration with all roads passing through Dick Cheney.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 21, 2012)

*Joel S. Hirschhorn: United States

Prominent Status Accomplished: Professor of Metallurgical Engineering, Testified more than 50 times before Congress on technology, science, and environmental issues. Senior Staff Congressional Office of Technology Assessment,  Professor of Mechanical Engineering, Director of Environment, Energy and Natural Resources for the National Governors Association *






*Quote:* 

 Many technical analyses cast doubt on the official explanation of the collapse of three World Trade Center buildings."

When it comes to 9/11, we face the strong belief that only al-Qaeda caused 9/11.  But analyses by many experts reveal the collapse of the three WTC buildings was not caused by the two airplanes exploding into the twin towers."  

"The general view is that the buildings were brought down by controlled demolition. 

"Let us not allow a possible painful truth block the primary task of determining once and for all what caused the collapse of the WTC towers and building number 7.


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 21, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Mr Jones and Max,you two guys are making wayyyyyyyyyyyy too much sense for the official conspiracy theory apologists here to comprehend.Be careful,you will overload their warped minds with too much credible evidence and facts so much so that they will have to check themselves into a hospital and have to to be operated
> on from common sense and logic overload.thats too much for their feeble minds to take.





9/11 inside job said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > The dubious OCTA story lines go on and only become more ridiculous with each one. They've become so absurd, in fact, that the laws of physics are disregarded in insisting the fireproofed steel beams used to construct the WTC 7 building magically melted from common office fires and all experienced total structural failure at exactly the same moment! Actually even more absurd, is the hypothesis that ONE column, #79 was the one that kicked off a straight down demolition collapse.
> ...


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 22, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Mr Jones and Max,you two guys are making wayyyyyyyyyyyy too much sense for the official conspiracy theory apologists here to comprehend.Be careful,you will overload their warped minds with too much credible evidence and facts so much so that they will have to check themselves into a hospital and have to to be operated
> ...



Your intelligence is reflective on your response to intellectual information...


----------



## candycorn (Apr 22, 2012)

You're a sad little man.


----------



## candycorn (Apr 22, 2012)

Obamerican said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > IntotheBreech said:
> ...



bump!


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 22, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


And your intelligence is reflective on your failure to discern intellectual information from bullshit.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Apr 22, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> x0Maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



All these prominent people are intelligent enough to wrap their brain around the indisputable facts...unfortunately you are denied that ability which leaves you in denial of facts...

But I guess in your mind somehow you are the one smarter than all these, and many, many, more prominent people...LOL...


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 22, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > x0Maximilian0x said:
> ...


Have an adult explain to you the difference between an opinion and a fact.


----------



## eots (Apr 22, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> x0Maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



the word opinion is used many times in the NIST report...ever read it ????


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 23, 2012)

eots said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > x0Maximilian0x said:
> ...


Fantastic.

Point?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 23, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...


 So do you believe the _Opinions_ of the NIST report?


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 23, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Insofar as they are coupled with the _Facts_ of it, yes.

See the difference?  Probably not.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 23, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...


The_ facts_ of the NIST are countered by credible scientific minds using the _facts _of the NIST report that form _opinions _using laws of physics as the foundation of their hypothesis.
Do you understand _that_ difference?


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 23, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


Yes, and you choose to pick the _opinions_ that correspond with your preconceived notions of the _facts_ in order to make yourself feel better about the _fact_ that you never lost your virginity.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 23, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



Preconceived notions? How the fuck can you prove that? Fact is, I believed all the BS and hype at first, my family members enlisted and fought in Iraq and most everyone I knew supported these military moves and official explanations at first.
Then upon further review and spending some serious time studying and discussing different opinions and reading scientific reports and links, I know a lot more then I did then, and the OCT and the reputation of institutes like NIST and my government are forever tarnished.
Perhaps you would do well taking this topic more serious instead of your stupid juvenile remarks and resorting to personal attacks when you get your ass handed to you and you are left with nothing intelligent to rebuttal with.
Seriously dude...posting gifs of little turds and the like shows you are intellectually unable to reply to this thread topic and your comments about virginity are a  subconscious self reflection of your own deeper inadequacies.


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 23, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Preconceived notions? How the fuck can you prove that? Fact is, I believed all the BS and hype at first, my family members enlisted and fought in Iraq and most everyone I knew supported these military moves and official explanations at first.
> Then upon further review and spending some serious time studying and discussing different opinions and reading scientific reports and links, I know a lot more then I did then, and the OCT and the reputation of institutes like NIST and my government are forever tarnished.
> Perhaps you would do well taking this topic more serious instead of your stupid juvenile remarks and resorting to personal attacks when you get your ass handed to you and you are left with nothing intelligent to rebuttal with.
> Seriously dude...posting gifs of little turds and the like shows you are intellectually unable to reply to this thread topic and your comments about virginity are a  subconscious self reflection of your own deeper inadequacies.


I think someone just farted in here ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 23, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > two more farts in a row from you candyass. I know what you are going to do next,your so predictable so I will wait when l you do it before I announce it since if i tell you,you wont do it.





Crackerjack said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...





Crackerjack said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Preconceived notions? How the fuck can you prove that? Fact is, I believed all the BS and hype at first, my family members enlisted and fought in Iraq and most everyone I knew supported these military moves and official explanations at first.
> ...



Take your own advice hypocrite, is this the best you can do...? Copy someone elses line that you disparage?


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 23, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


When in Rome ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 23, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



This isn't Rome this is USMB, I believe you must be at least 13 to register and the thread topic at hand is about 9-11 and the prominent people and minds that have spoken out on the fairytale OCT you obviously deem as factual and credible, but searching pages and pages back I still cannot find anything you posted that resembles anything about what the OP and his thread is about.
C'mon grow a pair, put down the game controller and see if you can muster anything that will at least pass what a 1st grader would reply with... Hurry before mommy and daddy come home and catch you cutting school...again. 

*"If you are under the age of 13, the administrator may require that a parent or guardian provide consent before allowing you to complete the registration process. More information about this is available during the registration process."*
US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum - FAQ: General Forum Usage


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 23, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


You seem to think I'm here for your entertainment.  Quite to the contrary.

Re-read the parts where I said opinions are not the same as facts.  Then read it again until you get it.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 23, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> Many people say if 9/11 was an inside job then someone would have come forward by now out the many that must have been involved.
> 
> I say not if our government can do things like they do below.
> 
> ...



Watch Online | The Man Who Knew | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## Mr. Jones (Apr 23, 2012)

Crackerjack said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...



You're here to act like a juvenile and find entertainment in derailing serious topics, while I'm here to discuss these facts and opinions you taut as showing the NIST hypothesis is correct but you bring nothing but little gifs of turds and stupidity.

The opinions of both sides of the issue should be based on sound facts, NIST opinions are based on flawed or disingenuous _facts _
the deliberate suppression of facts, and relied on ignorance and complacency, such as you display, and this is an opinion based on factual evidence that has been brought into light by and for those paying attention and that actually give a damn about their nation and the state that it is in.
I don't expect you to understand this though.


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 23, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


I'm so sorry, please go on talking about serious topics with such luminaries as 9/11 rim job and 7derpever.

I forgot that the Internets is for serious people only, I guess.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



yeah great rebuttals from crackerkid on your posts. for sure a very intellectual reply.

I cant believe you guys even TRY to reason with this kid troll.


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 23, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> yeah great rebuttals from crackerkid on your posts. for sure a very intellectual reply.
> 
> I cant believe you guys even TRY to reason with this kid troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 23, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



yeah same here,for three years I was a loyal Bush dupe as well but unlike the many trolls here that post,I started reading books that had an opposing view point on it a couple years later after it all happened and the information in there consisted of many prominent distinguised credible people like the ones mentioned throughout this thread and once I learned the true facts and the evidence the 9/11 coverup commission and the lamestream media left out in their report and in the news broadcasts,it was easy as pie to see that it was an inside job especially when the truth was revealed that Bush,Cheney and Jew Larry Silverstein all proffited immensely from the attacks.

you got to be one wacky weird coincidence theorist after all to believe the fairy tale that the only towers that collapsed that day were all owned by silverstein.That the others that were not owned by him did not collapse along with these wacky coincidences in this video.you got to be on drugs to believe the official version after watching this video.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/consp...911-conspiracy-theory-in-under-5-minutes.html


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2012)

eots said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > x0Maximilian0x said:
> ...


that would be opinions base on evidence unlike the ones touted by your examples and yourselves which are paranoid delusion based on false premises and freshly pulled from your asses...


----------



## daws101 (Apr 24, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> Crackerjack said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


so what?...their "hypothesis" is specious

and has not been tested they, have no credible hard evidence or eyewitness testimony to back up any claims they make there is no peer review and no procedural oversite..asshat! 
no objectivity.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Apr 24, 2012)

two farts in a row from you dawgshit.


----------



## Crackerjack (Apr 24, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from you dawgshit.


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 2, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Crackerjack said:
> ...


You have correctly described NIST.


----------



## daws101 (May 2, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


do you like being wrong all the time!


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 3, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Perhaps you will elaborate about why it is wrong to think that NIST is what you describe perfectly?
I await the usual childish gif response...


----------



## daws101 (May 3, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


alright,  what's wrong with your thinking (if it can be called that) it is based on a conformation bias A.K.A cognitive bias.
it's not an objective pov.
all your source material is based on a false premise ,by definition it's not valid.
or you're just a whining ass hat with an ax to grind.
 glad to help!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 4, 2012)

someone farted in here.

By the way Dawgshit we know that you love being wrong all the time.But since your handlers pay you so much money to come back to be humliated all the time and for all these ass beatings you get here everyday,its obviously worth it for you.

This is what Dawgshit ends up doing everyday at the end of the day after getting his ass handed to him on a platter here everyday.


----------



## Crackerjack (May 4, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.
> 
> By the way Dawgshit we know that you love being wrong all the time.But since your handlers pay you so much money to come back to be humliated all the time and for all these ass beatings you get here everyday,its obviously worth it for you.
> 
> This is what Dawgshit ends up doing everyday at the end of the day after getting his ass handed to him on a platter here everyday.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 4, 2012)

someone farted in here.The trolls are coming back.


----------



## Crackerjack (May 4, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.The trolls are coming back.


----------



## Mr. Jones (May 4, 2012)

> alright,  what's wrong with your thinking (if it can be called that) it is based on a conformation bias A.K.A cognitive bias.


Wrong idiot. My thinking is based on over 10 years of study and research into the events of 9-11, in particular how the OCT does not make sense.


> it's not an objective pov.


Wrong again, I was totally a believer at first and felt we needed to "get them Islamic terrorists". Up until the story line started to fall apart, and the pieces simply did not fir nor make any sense. My POV comes from knowing both sides of the story, quite objective, unlike yourself who is afraid to honestly be objective.


> all your source material is based on a false premise ,by definition it's not valid.


Again you describe the OCT especially NIST and the false premise that fire can implode skyscrapers.


> or you're just a whining ass hat with an ax to grind.
> glad to help!


Your the ass trying to be a wannabe psych analyst, and convince yourself and others, that the things about the OCT and NIST, that don't make sense and are a farce, "are all in your heads".
You're just an apologist for the OCT fantasy, and a coward to face facts, so you try in vain to come up with what amounts to trying to explain your own cognitive dissonance...Hilarious LOL! You seem to enjoy brain fucking yourself..


----------



## daws101 (May 7, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.
> 
> By the way Dawgshit we know that you love being wrong all the time.But since your handlers pay you so much money to come back to be humliated all the time and for all these ass beatings you get here everyday,its obviously worth it for you.
> 
> This is what Dawgshit ends up doing everyday at the end of the day after getting his ass handed to him on a platter here everyday.


----------



## daws101 (May 7, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> > alright,  what's wrong with your thinking (if it can be called that) it is based on a conformation bias A.K.A cognitive bias.
> 
> 
> Wrong idiot. My thinking is based on over 10 years of study and research into the events of 9-11, in particular how the OCT does not make sense.
> ...








 thanks again for proving my point


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2012)

two farts in a row from dawgshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> > alright,  what's wrong with your thinking (if it can be called that) it is based on a conformation bias A.K.A cognitive bias.
> 
> 
> Wrong idiot. My thinking is based on over 10 years of study and research into the events of 9-11, in particular how the OCT does not make sense.
> ...





Dawgshit whines in defeat all the time making threads about posters cause it makes him feel good about himself after getting his ass handed to him on a platter here constantly.


----------



## daws101 (May 8, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > alright,  what's wrong with your thinking (if it can be called that) it is based on a conformation bias A.K.A cognitive bias.
> ...


handjob has a crush on me!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2012)

still another fart from Dawgshit.


----------



## Liability (May 8, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from Dawgshit.



Rimjob's anal fixation is forever!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 8, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from Dawgshit.



and one from agent troll LIAR ABILITY as well.


----------



## Crackerjack (May 8, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from dawgshit.





9/11 inside job said:


> Dawgshit whines in defeat all the time making threads about posters cause it makes him feel good about himself after getting his ass handed to him on a platter here constantly.





9/11 inside job said:


> still another fart from Dawgshit.





9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > still another fart from Dawgshit.
> ...


----------



## daws101 (May 8, 2012)

Liability said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > still another fart from Dawgshit.
> ...


American greetings is producing a  sound  /scratch and sniff card just for him.


----------



## whitehall (May 8, 2012)

America gave so much to save their DNA 65 years ago and now they think the Clinton administration conspired to destroy the symbol of capitalism for the whole freaking world seven months into the Bush administration. Let them host the bar scene from Star Wars aka the UN for a couple of decades and give us a break.


----------



## daws101 (May 8, 2012)

whitehall said:


> America gave so much to save their DNA 65 years ago and now they think the Clinton administration conspired to destroy the symbol of capitalism for the whole freaking world seven months into the Bush administration. Let them host the bar scene from Star Wars aka the UN for a couple of decades and give us a break.


your point?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 10, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## daws101 (May 10, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


----------



## Crackerjack (May 10, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


----------



## x0Maximilian0x (Jun 18, 2012)

Countless more prominent people around the world with compelling things they say about America and 9/11 yet to be posted....


----------



## daws101 (Jun 18, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> Countless more prominent people around the world with compelling things they say about America and 9/11 yet to be posted....


COUNTLESS? kinda exaggerating aren't we?


----------



## eots (Jun 18, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OEkDZTldt8]Patriots Question 9/11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daws101 (Jun 18, 2012)

eots said:


> Patriots Question 9/11 - YouTube


still not countless but meaningless.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 19, 2012)

daws101 said:


> x0Maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > Countless more prominent people around the world with compelling things they say about America and 9/11 yet to be posted....
> ...



I doubt he can count very high.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jun 19, 2012)

x0Maximilian0x said:


> *Faces of Truth: Prominent & Influential People World Wide Say Disturbing Things About America and 9/11*



It's true.....there are idiots all over the world.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jun 19, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> x0Maximilian0x said:
> 
> 
> > *Faces of Truth: Prominent & Influential People World Wide Say Disturbing Things About America and 9/11*
> ...


Explain why they are wrong in their opinions, and to the others...why is it meaningless?


----------



## Jos (Jun 19, 2012)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> It's true.....there are idiots all over the world.



And you are one


----------



## daws101 (Jun 19, 2012)

Jos said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > It's true.....there are idiots all over the world.
> ...


stunning retort!


----------



## whitehall (Jun 20, 2012)

Evidence and eyewitness accounts be damned, "blame the Jews". It gives a little insight as to how the Nazis were able to institute the Holocaust.


----------



## daws101 (Jun 20, 2012)

whitehall said:


> Evidence and eyewitness accounts be damned, "blame the Jews". It gives a little insight as to how the Nazis were able to institute the Holocaust.


do you mean the actual evidence or the twoofer fantasy stuff?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 20, 2012)

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 20, 2012)

whitehall said:


> Evidence and eyewitness accounts be damned, "blame the Jews". It gives a little insight as to how the Nazis were able to institute the Holocaust.




thats right.glad to see you finally coming around that you were brainwashed and can admit it was an inside job.


----------



## daws101 (Jun 20, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.


it was handjob!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 20, 2012)

still ANOTHER fart from you Dawgshit.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Jun 20, 2012)

And now, I command Rimjob to make another fart/poop post.

Take it away, Rimjob.


----------



## daws101 (Jun 20, 2012)

Rat in the Hat said:


> And now, I command Rimjob to make another fart/poop post.
> 
> Take it away, Rimjob.


(drum roll)....whip pan.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jun 21, 2012)

daws101 said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Evidence and eyewitness accounts be damned, "blame the Jews". It gives a little insight as to how the Nazis were able to institute the Holocaust.
> ...


LOL, and just who controls "your evidence" you fucking twit?


----------



## daws101 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


another I knew you would say that moment!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Jun 22, 2012)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


If that is true, then answer the question dweeb.


----------



## daws101 (Jun 25, 2012)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


I already did...


----------

